# Biken um Würzburg



## Andrs (5. November 2012)

So liebe Leute, höchste Zeit, daß bikewillige Würzburger hier ein Forum kriegen. Bitte erscheint zahlreich und verabredet euch. Mit mir, z.B. 

Um Würzburg herum gibt es Dutzende, wenn nicht Hunderte, wunderschöne Trails, endlose km landwirtschaftliche und waldwirtschaftliche Wege und schöne Ziele und Einkehrmöglichkeiten.

Meine Wenigkeit: wenn Zeit und Wetter es zulassen fahre ich fast jeden Tag. Schnell, langsam, lang, kurz 

Gruß  Andrs


----------



## SWBeamer (5. November 2012)

Hi na da würde ich mich doch mal anschließen allerdings fange ich gerade erst mit dem biken an also kondition unter null :-( aber ausbaufähig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerdicer (7. November 2012)

finde ich klasse, dass du hier einen Wü-Thread eröffnet hast  Würde mich auf jeden Fall mal anschließen 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Yoshimura (7. November 2012)

Würzburg ist für mich zwar ein Stück entfernt - aber mit dem Auto ist man auch in 20 Minuten dort. Also wenn es zeitlich und vom Wetter mal passt würd ich auch mitfahren... mal guggen was WÜ so an Strecken zu bieten hat.. ;()

lg
Thomas


----------



## SteveLorenzios (7. November 2012)

einen würzburg-thread gibts schon

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297

nur geht in wü nix


----------



## Andrs (7. November 2012)

Na, dann schaun wir mal, was wir zusammenkriegen 

Was haltet ihr von Freitag? 15 Uhr? Ca. zwei Std, Abfahrt am Eingang des Steinbachtals, wenn es nicht regnet - sach ich jetz mal spontan (morgen früh noch Rücksprache Kalender erforderlich). Gruß.


----------



## SWBeamer (7. November 2012)

hi also 15 uhr geht bei mir leider nicht da ich da noch auf arbeit bin ein anderes mal aber gerne und wo willst hin fahren also dauer km und wie anspruchsvoll ist die strecke also von der kondition her


----------



## Yoshimura (7. November 2012)

Hab leider Freitag Nachmittag nen Zahnarzttermin, kann also auch nicht.
Ein anderes mal aber gerne...


----------



## nicerdicer (8. November 2012)

Freitag 15 Uhr klingt gut. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich dann dort. Wo genau im Steinbachtal ist Treffpunkt? Straba-/Bushaltestelle?

Gruß


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Ok Alex, falls was dazwischenkäme wäre ne Nachricht hier oder PM, auch kurzfristig, nett, weil ich dann evtl noch anders disponieren würde. Sonst um drei an dem Brückchen/Briefkasten/Bushaltestelle. Freu mich.


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Ok, heute 15 Uhr steht also. Wir sind bislang zu dritt. Mal gucken, was sich ergibt... 

Wenn noch wer dazukommen möchte: Treffpunkt ist Zollhäusle Steinbachtal. Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Hi, morgen - Samstag - soll es eine Überlandrunde geben, Details stehen noch nicht fest. Könnte sein z.B. Gut Gieshügel, Theilheim, Lindelbach, Erlach. Also eher landwirtschaftliche Straßen um ein bißchen Luft in die Lungen zu kriegen, und ein bißchen Strecke zu machen durchs schöne Franken. Wer Interesse? Uhrzeit noch flexibel. Gruß  Andrs


----------



## Hebus (9. November 2012)

Ich denke, ich komme auch um 15 Uhr runter. Bin grade nicht wirklich fit, aber schauen mal, vllt passts ja. Das Wetter ist ja grade sehr gut.



Andrs schrieb:


> Hi, morgen - Samstag - soll es eine Überlandrunde geben, Details stehen noch nicht fest. Könnte sein z.B. Gut Gieshügel, Theilheim, Lindelbach, Erlach. Also eher landwirtschaftliche Straßen um ein bißchen Luft in die Lungen zu kriegen, und ein bißchen Strecke zu machen durchs schöne Franken. Wer Interesse? Uhrzeit noch flexibel. Gruß  Andrs



Vom Giesshuegel aus, kann man schoene Touren bauen. Im Teilheimer Wald kann man bei der Downhillstrecke eine Schleife einbauen. Dann ueber die Autobahn rueber und zum alten Steinbruch (vergess den Namen immer) und die schnelle Abfahrt zur Strasse "Am Sonnenstuhl" runter. Dann muss man ein bissel Strecke machen, bis man dann am Tierpark bei Sommerhausen ist, aber das ist auch eine schoene Tour, wo man zumindest ein paar knackige Hoehenmeter einbauen kann. Und der Panoramaweg ist ja bei gutem Wetter sehr schoen (auf Fussgaenger aufpassen).


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Ok cool, bis nachher.


----------



## hamsteralex (9. November 2012)

Oh, mist! Bis drei werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen. Morgen bin ich auch schon voll verplant. Aber ich werd mir das hier gleich mal abonnieren. Beim nächsten Mal werd ich versuchen dabei zu sein.


----------



## radiKarl (9. November 2012)

Downhillstrecke...?
wo ist die genau, finde ich ja sehr interessant.

Ach ja, schaut mal in Facebook, die Gruppe heißt "Mountainbiken in Würzburg".
In der Gruppe sind einige Leute die gerne radfahren


----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Morgen Samstag bieten ja RSG und DAV schon was an... - denke, da werde ich mich vielleicht anschließen, wenn das Wetter paßt. Dann also vielleicht Sonntag wieder, wenn Interesse besteht. Gruß  Andrs
 @radiKarl:
Im Lindelbacher Wald kenne ich eine - aber "Downhillstrecke" ist dafür vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben. Danke für den Tipp mit der fb-Gruppe, werd ich mal reingucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (9. November 2012)

Danke für die schöne Ausfahrt an die, die heute dabei waren! - wir waren zu fünft, sind im Steinbachtal, und zwischen Eisingen, Höchberg und Waldbüttelbrunn, hauptsächlich im Wald und auf Trails gefahren. Sogar ein Mädchen, die sich partout nicht hat abschütteln lassen


----------



## nicerdicer (9. November 2012)

war echt super, hat total Spaß gemacht  Wenn das Wetter morgen passt, würde ich auch beim DAV mitfahren, am Sonntag wäre ich evtl. dabei. Gruß


----------



## Hebus (9. November 2012)

radiKarl schrieb:


> Downhillstrecke...?
> wo ist die genau, finde ich ja sehr interessant.



Ich hab mal die Koordinaten bei Google Maps rausgesucht: 49.7515,10.016997

Die Strecke wurde von ein paar Kids gebaut, aber der Waldbesitzer hat hier wohl sein ok gegeben. Die gibts schon ne ganze Weile. Nichts Grossartiges, aber fuer mich als Tourenfahrer  zwischendurch eine nette Einlage.
Den Einstieg musst du dann selber suchen, aber so gross ist der Berg ja nicht. Fahr den Hang von unten an, dann siehst du das schon, sobald du in den Wald faehrst.

lg


----------



## Andrs (11. November 2012)

Sooooo... guten Morgen allerseits! 

Heute ist es ja deutlich trockener als gestern  man könnte fast sagen, die Sonne scheint 

Es schreit also nach einer Ausfahrt. Wie ich schon am Freitag schrub "soll es eine Überlandrunde geben... Also eher landwirtschaftliche Straßen um ein bißchen Luft in die Lungen zu kriegen, und ein bißchen Strecke zu machen durchs schöne Franken. Wer Interesse? Uhrzeit noch flexibel. Gruß Andrs"

Wer kommt mit auf eine langgestreckte Spazierfahrt? Abfahrt schlage ich vor 12 oder 13 Uhr.

Gruß  Andrs.


----------



## Rückenwindraser (11. November 2012)

Der Tag heute ist ja wirklich mal ins Wasser gefallen! Leider kann ich momentan nur an Sonntagen oder spät am Abend fahren, es sei denn ich montiere mir zwei Kindersitze ans Bike oder ziehe nen Anhänger hinter mir her. Wenn das Wetter die Woche mitspielt wäre evtl. ein Nightride möglich. Könnte so um 18.00 oder 18.30 starten. Strecke und Tag müsste man halt noch klarmachen.


----------



## radiKarl (11. November 2012)

Danke Hebus für die Koordinaten. Da schau ich mal vorbei wenn ich wieder gesund bin. Wenn ihr das nächste mal von Waldbüttelbrunn nach Eisingen fahrt könnt ihr einen Abstecher zum Höchberger Steinbruch machen. Ich weiß nicht was im Moment noch steht, da ich umgezogen bin war ich schon länger nichtmehr da, aber es wird nicht alles weg sein


----------



## Andrs (11. November 2012)

Sind vorhin dann doch noch von halb fünf bis sieben durch den nassen Wald gecruist, war schön. Frische Luft und Bewegung, sehr prima. 

Ja, gerne mal n Nightride die Woche. 

Mir steht der Sinn zur Zeit tendenziell nach Pedalieren und Strecke, würde daher gerne mitm Crosser recht viel Waldautobahnen und Feldwege fahren, nicht so viel Trails. Hoffe das ist ok. Ne schöne Strecke könnte z.B. sein Mainfahrradweg bis Teufelskeller, hoch, rüber nach Gerbrunn, zum Gut Gieshügel hoch, Theilheim, durch den Wald Richtung Lindelbach, von dort parallel den Überlandleitungen Richtung Erlach, Sulzfeld, Segnitz, über den Main, und dann auf der Ochsenfurter Seite über die Höhen zurück nach Wü.

Würde jemand mitfahren?


----------



## Andrs (11. November 2012)

Ok, gerade gesehen morgen nachmittag soll die Sonne scheinen... ne kleine Runde ab ca 14 Uhr? 

Dienstag ca 14 Uhr könnte ich mir auch wieder vorstellen. 

Gruß.


----------



## Hebus (11. November 2012)

Also am Di soll das Wetter noch ein bissel besser sein, das waer vllt was. Ich bin jetzt drei Tage hintereinander gefahren und dabei gestern und heute jeweils richtig nass geworden. Ich mach mal nen Tag Pause


----------



## Andrs (12. November 2012)

Sodala, guten Abend. 17.30 ab Zollhäusle ne flotte Runde, falls jemand Interesse hat. Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Hi, heute ne flüssige, kleine Waldweg-Runde... 12 Uhr Zollhäusle. Bei Interesse bitte hier kurz antworten, fahre sonst nicht übers Zollhäusle. Danke, Gruß  Andrs


----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Frisch war's heut, aber hat gut getan. Wunderschönes Wetter. Richtung Gieshügel und Westheim gefahren, auf dem Heimweg nach dem "Theilheimer Downhill" geguckt, aber nichts gefunden außer einem schnurgeraden, steilen Hohlweg am Waldrand entlanggeht - ist es das?

Hat jemand Interesse morgen tagsüber zu fahren?


----------



## hamsteralex (13. November 2012)

Wann, wo und wie lange wolltest du unterwegs sein?


----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Da es nicht so wahnsinnig warm sein wird, denke ich, daß es einem nach zwei Stunden langsam reichen wird... Denke, es würde Sinn machen um die Mittagszeit herum zu fahren, also Start zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr. Wo? Tja, mir macht ja grad das zügige Rollen Freude, auf Wirtschaftswegen und hier und dort durch den Wald und mal ein Trail. Was meinst du? Die Richtung ist mir egal, Kitzingen oder Roßbrunn oder Zellingen - whatever.


----------



## hamsteralex (13. November 2012)

Bei mir gehts morgen nun gar nicht mehr. Erst kommt die Ehefrau auf neue Ideen und dann muss ich mit der Arbeit umziehen. Donnerstag siehts leider nicht besser aus. Sorry...ich bin aber immer auf Empfang und lese mit.


----------



## Andrs (13. November 2012)

Ja, wem geht das nicht manchmal so, daß alles anders wird... Na wenn sich keiner meldet fahr ich wieder allein, ist auch schön. Dann bin ich schon immer der Schnellste


----------



## Andrs (15. November 2012)

Moinmoin Leute,

heute mittag wollt ich ne Runde drehen. Pi mal Daumen zwischen 1 und 4... jemand dabei?


----------



## Hebus (23. November 2012)

Du bist immer zu kurzfristig mit deinen Ankuendigungen 

Ich werd wahrscheinlich morgen mal wieder bei DAV vorbei schauen. Ich schwaechel im moment etwas, desshalb steht das noch nicht richtig fest.


----------



## SWBeamer (23. November 2012)

24.11.2012 (Sa)	Samstags-MTB-Treff DAV
Tour	Samstagstour
Start	10.30 Uhr
Leitung	N.N.
Anspruch	gemäßigt
Treffpunkt	Talavera-Schlösschen

hi konditionell bin ich noch nicht der fiteste was darf man den unter gemäßigt verstehen hat einer von euch schon Erfahrungen gemacht also Strecke Höhenmeter und in welcher Zeit das ich mir mal ein Bild davon machen kann 
mfg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicerdicer (23. November 2012)

ich würde sagen, dass die gemäßigte Tour Samstags ca. 40Km umfasst, schätzungsweise ca. 600Hm, je nachdem und round about 2,5-3h. Bin aber auch erst einmal bei der Samstagstour mitgefahren. Tempo gemäßigt bis sportlich. Würde morgen auch gerne mitfahren, werde es allerdings zeitlich nicht schaffen. Aber mitfahren lohnt sich immer 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Saiver74 (25. November 2012)

Ich würde mich mal mit einklinken, 
Gerne auch Abends in der Woche, so ab 17.30-18.00 für 1-2h. Ausreichend Licht ist vorhanden. 
War gestern übrigens bei der DAV Runde dabei, hatte zum Schluss ca. 65 km und knappe 650 HM. 
Grüße


----------



## SWBeamer (25. November 2012)

hi bist du die anspruchsvolle oder gemäßigte tour gefahren


----------



## Hebus (25. November 2012)

Tja, wer hier immer wer ist 

Ich hatte auch so 65 km. Ich hatte gegen Ende dann 750hm, weil ich ja noch ueber den Giesshuegel musste.

War ne Schoene Tour, aber am ende war ich dann echt fertig. Das letzte Stueck ueber den Giesshuegel war ne Quaelerei.


----------



## Saiver74 (25. November 2012)

SWBeamer schrieb:


> hi bist du die anspruchsvolle oder gemäßigte tour gefahren



das war die gemäßigte Tour. 

Habe mich dann kurz hinter Kitzingen von euch verabschiedet und allein Richtung Wü gefahren, war der mit dem rot weißen 29 Specialized


----------



## Yoshimura (25. November 2012)

Also 65 km im Winter als "gemäßigte Tour" zu bezeichnenen... da muß ich mich leider ausklingen. Dann sind die WÜ-Biker definitiv nichts für mich  

Bin heute 40 km gefahren und war relativ platt danach... ich fahr aber auch nur 1-2 mal im Monat im Moment. Halt Sonntag wenn's nicht regnet.

lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (26. November 2012)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> das war die gemäßigte Tour.
> 
> Habe mich dann kurz hinter Kitzingen von euch verabschiedet und allein Richtung Wü gefahren, war der mit dem rot weißen 29 Specialized



Ah, dann bist du auch derjenige, der morgen 18 Uhr nightridet? Prima. Habs auch unter Termine hier reingesetzt, vielleicht kriegen wir noch Zuwachs. Es gab ja hier schon mal Interesse an nem Nightride vor ein paar Tagen... 

Bis morgen, und schön Akku aufladen, gell


----------



## SWBeamer (26. November 2012)

sobald ich ne vernünftige beleuchtung hab bin auch auch dabei


----------



## Andrs (26. November 2012)

... könnte dir ne nagelneue MJ 808 anbieten, die ich sonst zurückschicken werde. Bei Interesse bitte PM.


----------



## Andrs (29. November 2012)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> das war die gemäßigte Tour.
> 
> Habe mich dann kurz hinter Kitzingen von euch verabschiedet und allein Richtung Wü gefahren, war der mit dem rot weißen 29 Specialized



Moin, also ich sach ma, je länger es dauerregnet, umso kompetenter erscheint es im Nachhinein, daß wir am Dienstag noch die schöne Runde gedreht haben.. ))


----------



## zabka (1. Dezember 2012)

hi leutchen, 

falls zufällig jemand lust hätte morgen in schneckentempo eine runde zu drehen, dann würde ich mich sehr auf feedback freuen.

lg
zabka


----------



## SWBeamer (1. Dezember 2012)

wann und wo willst den fahren ???


----------



## zabka (1. Dezember 2012)

ich würde gerne am liebsten zwischen 11 und 12 starten (bin aber flexibel) und den mweg fahren.


----------



## SWBeamer (1. Dezember 2012)

mweg ??


----------



## zabka (1. Dezember 2012)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1713.html


----------



## SWBeamer (1. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei  schreiben uns morgen nochmal zusammen ok weil frühs einer wegen meinem einem bike kommen will was ich verkaufen möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SWBeamer (2. Dezember 2012)

hi
na bist startklar ?? 
meld dich ma kurz bei mir ok


----------



## Hebus (2. Dezember 2012)

igitt igitt, das war schon ein bissel eklig heute. Am Anfang gings, aber dann dieser feuchte Schnee. Naja, haertet ab. Bei naechsten mal poste ich auch hier, wenn ich was interessantes fahre, hab ich vergessen, sry.


----------



## zabka (2. Dezember 2012)

o ja, heute gab es tolle schlammparty...


----------



## Hebus (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich will am Mittwoch eine Runde drehen. Um 12 Uhr los, treffen irgendwo in Würzburg. Haengt von der Route ab, die ich mir noch nicht ueberlegt habe  Ich war z.B. schon laenger nicht mehr am erlabrunner Kaeppele, das waere z.B. ein nettes Ziel. Vom Tempo her solls eher gemuetlich werden, denn im Winter solls man ja eher langsam angehen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich ja gerne hier melden.


----------



## nicerdicer (11. Dezember 2012)

würde total gerne mitfahren, keine Frage  Aber muss arbeiten... Viel Spaß!


----------



## Andrs (11. Dezember 2012)

Hm. Bei mir isses diese Woche auch nicht wirklich gut... :-(


----------



## Andrs (24. Dezember 2012)

Heute, Weihnachten, 13 Uhr ne schöne Runde zum Durchlüften. Hauptsächlich Forstwege zwecks nichsodreckigwerden  
Kommt jemand?


----------



## Andrs (24. Dezember 2012)

Geil war's, an Heiligabend im Sonnenschein 

Morgen wieder, wenn jemand Interesse hat. 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## doggyfizzle (25. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, mal schauen, hätte evtl. Interesse 
Start direkt in WÜ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (25. Dezember 2012)

Moin moin doggyfizzle,

Ja, in Wü. Ich denke, hintenraus wird das Wetter heute schlechter und regnet. Es sollte also in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft sein. Um 11? Am Zollhäusle?


----------



## doggyfizzle (25. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir wird es leider doch nichts heute.
Die Verwandschaft war deutlich früher da als erwartet


----------



## Andrs (26. Dezember 2012)

Jo, kommt vor 

Heute fahre ich wieder, ca um 12 also. Kette mal noch saubermachen von gestern, und auf der Karte orientieren wohin. Denke Richtung Unteraltertheim - Taubertal. Gruß.


----------



## doggyfizzle (28. Dezember 2012)

Der morgige Samstag scheint ja ausnahmsweise mal regenfrei zu bleiben 
Hätte mal wieder Lust ne schöne ausgiebige Runde zu drehen, um dem Weihnachtsspeck den Kampf anzusagen.

Tendenziell eher technisch weniger anspruchsvoll, dafür lieber ein bisschen Strecke machen


----------



## Andrs (29. Dezember 2012)

Gg nachmittag?


----------



## doggyfizzle (29. Dezember 2012)

Gerne, so um 14.00 Uhr rum würde mir ganz gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (29. Dezember 2012)

Ok, 13.30 fahren wir los, ab dem Abzweig hinauf nach Gut Gieshügel. Wer noch dazu kommen mag


----------



## Hebus (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich war erst um 15 Uhr wieder in Wue und bin nur vorhin noch schnell eine runde gefahren, bevor es dunkel wurde.


----------



## Saiver74 (4. Januar 2013)

Hi, wer Bedarf hat, morgen ab 11.oo ab Biergarten Talavera, lockere Runde aber nur wenn es nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern


----------



## nicerdicer (4. Januar 2013)

Hi, würde mich morgen evtl. anschließen, wenn Wetter einigermaßen passt  Wenn ja, bin ich dann einfach um 11.00 dort.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Saiver74 (5. Januar 2013)

so toll ist es heute nicht draußen, schau in einer Stunde nochmal wenn es dann immrnoch pisselt dann bleib ich drin und schraube


----------



## nicerdicer (5. Januar 2013)

ok, ich schau dann auch mal... aber würde schon gerne raus mit dem Bike... aber wenn`s nix regnet versuche ich es mal


----------



## Saiver74 (5. Januar 2013)

wir treffen uns erstmal und entscheiden dann, Stunde Steinbachtal geht sicher


----------



## nicerdicer (5. Januar 2013)

ok, dann bis später


----------



## Hebus (5. Januar 2013)

Oh mann, bei dem trueben wetter und dem schlammigen Boden bin ich grade ueberhaupt nicht motiviert 

Kanns nicht einfach 10 Grad kaelter werden, damit der Boden friert und dafuer ein bisschen Sonne? So richter Winter eben.


----------



## Tobias-Schmidt (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo in die Runde...

Bin vor wenigen Monaten nach Sommerhausen gezogen...
Bin gerne bei diversen Touren dabei.

Freue mich von Euch zu hören!

Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (8. Januar 2013)

Hebus schrieb:


> Oh mann, bei dem trueben wetter und dem schlammigen Boden bin ich grade ueberhaupt nicht motiviert
> 
> Kanns nicht einfach 10 Grad kaelter werden, damit der Boden friert und dafuer ein bisschen Sonne? So richter Winter eben.



... dabei ist es sooooooo schön! Fast vorfrühlingshaft! Am Freitag war ich 6h unterwegs, war super.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (8. Januar 2013)

Tobias-Schmidt schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> 
> Bin vor wenigen Monaten nach Sommerhausen gezogen...
> Bin gerne bei diversen Touren dabei.
> ...




hi

ich komm auch aus sommerhausen.. wo kommst du ursprünglich her??
ab nächster woche könnten wir mal die ein oder andere (sehr) gemütliche tour starten 

stefan


----------



## Andrs (12. Januar 2013)

In einer dreiviertel Stunde startet der DAV-Treff am Talavera-Schlößchen. Bis gleich? 

Gruß  Andrs


----------



## Andrs (12. Januar 2013)

Andrs schrieb:


> In einer dreiviertel Stunde startet der DAV-Treff am Talavera-Schlößchen. Bis gleich?



Super, grade zurück (DAV ging heut nur bis 1, da ist der Bike-Treff am bikestore gerade los, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen - für ein Weilchen). 

Sehr zu empfehlen, jetzt kann das WE anfangen...


----------



## Saiver74 (13. Januar 2013)

Andrs schrieb:


> Super, grade zurück (DAV ging heut nur bis 1, da ist der Bike-Treff am bikestore gerade los, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen - für ein Weilchen).
> 
> Sehr zu empfehlen, jetzt kann das WE anfangen...



Hi, musste die Woche noch ein wenig was auskurieren, nächste Woche sollte ich aber wieder fit sein. 
Wie schaut's aus bei dir?


----------



## Andrs (13. Januar 2013)

Jo, könnt mirs schon einteilen... Grundlage immer gern, oder auch eine schnelle Einheit. Ab Mittwoch wieder. 

Gruß,  Andrs


----------



## Andrs (16. Januar 2013)

So. Guten Morgen. Mittwoch.  Heute fahren? 

Gruß  Andrs


----------



## Saiver74 (16. Januar 2013)

Andrs schrieb:


> So. Guten Morgen. Mittwoch.  Heute fahren?
> 
> Gruß  Andrs



Hi, Mahlzeit. 
18.15 bin ich am Zollhäusle, flache Grundlagenrunde heute bitte. Bis später, Grüße Sascha


----------



## Andrs (16. Januar 2013)

Ok. Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (16. Januar 2013)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> 18.15 bin ich am Zollhäusle, flache Grundlagenrunde heute bitte. Bis später, Grüße Sascha



... auch wer sonst noch Lust hat auf ne nightride-Runde im Schnee kann gerne mitfahren. 

Gruß  Andrs


----------



## Andrs (16. Januar 2013)

Melden Vollzug. Super war's.


----------



## Andrs (20. Januar 2013)

Heute Ausfahrt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13695


----------



## oidewuidsau (2. August 2013)

so den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung holen.
Ich würde dieses Wochenende gerne was fahren 
Entweder Bikepark oder Kreuzberg Flowtrail. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Fritzz_07 (19. August 2013)

schau doch mal hier rein: http://riders-district.com/index.php/community


----------



## Saiver74 (3. November 2013)

suche auch diesen Winter wieder paar Biker. Fahre so 1-2 mal unter der Woche, meistens ab 18.00 für 1-2h.
Start meistens Steinbachtal. 
Oder halt am We, jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (5. November 2013)

Hallo Würzburger,

anstatt in den Bikemarkt gehe ich direkt in diesen Lokalthread. 
Habe hier noch einen Gutschein liegen aus einem Renngewinn, 
Wert 20.- Euro bei der Firma Fahrrad Brand in der Mainaustrasse. 
Gebe ich für 10.- Euro ab.
Mir sind 130km zu weit zu fahren. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## De Vingard (23. März 2014)

Saiver74 schrieb:


> suche auch diesen Winter wieder paar Biker. Fahre so 1-2 mal unter der Woche, meistens ab 18.00 für 1-2h.
> Start meistens Steinbachtal.
> Oder halt am We, jemand Interesse?


 
Auch wenn dein Beitrag schon ein paar Monate alt ist...meine Antwort will wohlüberlegt sein...Interesse wäre da, wobei ich nach Feierabend (arbeitsplatzbedingt) momentan in der Zellerau starte und dann im Steinbachtal rauskomme...wäre aber flexibel, lasse mir auch gerne neue Strecken zeigen (bin aber eher der technisch "nicht so versierte" Fahrer)...


----------



## Keepiru (4. Mai 2014)

Ich bin wie es gerade aussieht am Wochenende in Würzburg meine Eltern besuchen.
Samstag würde ich gerne eine Runde fahren. Bin kein Anfänger, Kondition ist auch ganz OK....
Gibts ne Gruppe die Samstag in der Ecke fährt? Gern auch technisch ein bischen anspruchsvoller. 


.... wenn das WETTER(tm) halbwegs mitspielt.


----------



## Fritzz_07 (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,
schau doch mal bei http://riders-district.com vorbei, hier gibt es extra einen Thread für das Wochenende  

Grüße


----------



## Keepiru (8. Mai 2014)

evtl bin ich ja blind.... aber..... wo denn?


----------



## Fritzz_07 (8. Mai 2014)

sorry hätte dir gleich den direktlink posten können  
http://riders-district.com/forum/13-radfahren-wie-wo-wann/3903-biken-an-wes 

Kannst Dich auch gerne anmelden und nach Touren fragen


----------



## dirtrider flexx (12. Mai 2014)

Servus, ich bin neu in Würzburg und wüde mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar Trails hier zeigen könnte. 
Mehr so bergabradfahren mit paar Sprüngen zwischendrin, weniger berghoch und langtourig 
Zeit hab ich en masse, nachmittags nach der FH meistens 

Gruß Felix


----------



## derAndre (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ebenfalls vom 19.-22. in W-Burg. Habe mich beim Riders District Thread mal gemeldet und hoffe anschluss zu finden. Gibt es in Würzburg und Umgebung einen schönen Pumptrack?


----------



## nicerdicer (11. Juni 2014)

Hi, ein Pumptrack in/um Würzburg ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht bekannt...


----------



## hamsteralex (19. Juni 2014)

In Höchberg gibts einen kleinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtrider flexx (19. Juni 2014)

Wo genau soll der sein? Im steinbruch?


----------



## hamsteralex (19. Juni 2014)

Wenn man auf der Seite von Höchberg in südliche Richtung aus dem Wald fährt direkt an der B27 - gleich an einer Unterführung- ...besser kann ich es leider nicht beschreiben... 

Such bei Google Earth mal in der Gemarkung Höchberg nach dem Längsee...da liegt er gegenüber. Auf dem Bild sieht man ihn nur nicht...das Bildmaterial ist aus 2006


----------



## dirtrider flexx (19. Juni 2014)

Huch, da bin ich oft unterwegs, muss ich beim nächsten mal die augen mal aufmachen


----------



## hamsteralex (19. Juni 2014)

Naja...ich war da schon lange nicht mehr unterwegs...kann also auch sein, dass er inzwischen schon wieder platt gemacht wurde


----------



## dirtrider flexx (19. Juni 2014)

Habs mir heute mal angeschaut, ist so zugewachsen dass es mir nie aufgefallen ist. Sind ein paar dirts, ziemlich große sogar, richtige doubles. Aber unfahrbar leider


----------



## CHausK (24. Juni 2014)

Jepp, der ist ziemlich verwahrlost. 
Also falls das der oben an der Ortsumgehungsstraße mit dem lustigen Notfallschild ist...
Ansonsten ist mir nichts derartiges in der Gegend bekannt. Klar, der im "Steinbruch" bei Höchberg oder der bei Lindelbach da draußen, aber sonst?
Sind alles mehr so schöne Trails quer durch den Wald. Steinbachtal, Höchberg Richtung Waldbüttelbrunn, zum Kloster runter... Oder am Erlabrunner Käppele, wobei mir das da zu steinig ist...
Würzburg ist eher was für die XC-Fahrer und Trailfreunde...


----------



## dirtrider flexx (24. Juni 2014)

Erlabrunn beim käppele musst du mir jetzt erklären


----------



## CHausK (24. Juni 2014)

dirtrider flexx schrieb:


> Erlabrunn beim käppele musst du mir jetzt erklären


Inwiefern?
Wo das ist? Was es da zu fahren gibt? Was mir das zu steinig ist?
Ich kann nur raten, daher:
Oberhalb von Erlabrunn gibts das Erlabrunner Käppele. Und im Wald rund um das Käppele und parallel zum Ort Erlabrunn gibts diverse Trails.
Da sollte man aber nen Local am Start haben, der den Weg etwas kennt. Wenn man zuvor einige Hm machen will, dann kann man schon am Zeller Kloster ab in den Berg und sich da Richtung Erlabrunn durch diverse Forstwege und Trails arbeiten. Da sollte man aber schon etwas Kondition mitbringen...


----------



## dirtrider flexx (25. Juni 2014)

Ja ich meinte wo das ist  aber hab grad gemerkt dass du nicht das käppele in wü meinst, erlabrunn ist mir dann doch ein wenig weit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (25. Juni 2014)

Am Würzburger Käppele gibts net ganz so viel, wobei man im Wald oberhalb (also quasi Richtung Frankenwarte) durchaus auch Spaß haben kann. Und zur Not halt vorne die ganzen Treppen runter, da weiß man unten zumindest ob die Zähne noch fest sitzen...


----------



## CHausK (3. Juli 2014)

Bin am Wochenende an dem kleinen Park bei Höchberg vorbeigefahren und da würde dort fleißig geschaufelt und gearbeitet. Der könnte inzwischen also doch wieder befahrbar sein...
Komme da öfters mal vorbei wenn ich aus dem Steinbachtal kommend Richtung Waldbüttelbrunn radel und werde das mal beobachten und wieder Bescheid geben...


----------



## oidewuidsau (27. August 2014)

Servus,
hätte Lust morgen ein bisschen Trail zu fahren. A3 Steinbachtal Höchberg
Wer hätte Bock und zeit mit zu fahren ?


----------



## CHausK (28. August 2014)

Servus,
Bin leider erst wieder ab Freitag in Würzburg, d.h. Ich bin leider raus...


----------



## Andrs (1. November 2014)

Moin allerseits, jemand Interesse heute zu fahren?


----------



## CHausK (1. November 2014)

Kann heute leider nicht, aber zur Info: der Autobahntrail war gestern wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt!
Das in der Planung ggf. Berücksichtigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrs (1. November 2014)

Hallo, danke. Denke eher an M-Weg, von Randersacker über die Höhen nach Ochsenfurt, dann drüben zurück.


----------



## CHausK (1. November 2014)

Der ist aktuell auch deutlich besser zu fahren, weil durch den eher steinigen Untergrund der Boden "trockener" ist...
Dann viel Spaß und happy Trails


----------



## Andrs (1. November 2014)

Danke, dir auch ein schönes Allerheiligen


----------



## hamsteralex (1. November 2014)

Der Autobahntrail ist aktuell großteils unbefahrbar...es liegen unzählige gefällte Bäum überm Trail


----------



## Keepiru (6. November 2014)

Ich bin am Wochenende wiedermal in Würzburg.
Geht jemand Samstag fahren und hat lust mich mitzunehmen?


----------



## zymnokxx (6. November 2014)

Hallo!
Ich wohne seit November in WÜ. Fully ist noch im Aufbau, aber das Hardtail ist startklar und ich würde gerne mal die Gegend erkunden, mit jemanden der Ahnung hat. Mir würde Sonntag ganz gut passen.


----------



## CHausK (7. November 2014)

Hallo,
an sich ist das Steinbachtal ein super Gebiet zum fahren, mit Top Trails und quasi allem was das Bikerherz zu bieten hat.
Allerdings sind die trails derzeit quasi nicht fahrbar, weil extrem aufgeweicht und schlammig. Mehr als Waldautobahnen ist aktuell also leider nicht drin.
Im Frühjahr ist ne Guided-Tour aber sicher mal drin...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2014)

Da bin ich dann auch gern dabei. Wohne seit einer Woche in Würzburg und würde gerne mal was kennenlernen hier in der Gegend. Hab im Moment ein Trailbike und ein Enduro hier. Kann man damit in Würzburg was anfangen?


----------



## CHausK (11. November 2014)

Servus,

also mit dem Trailbike kannst du auf jeden Fall was anfangen. Enduro allerdings eher weniger. Zumindest in den Ecken die ich so kenne...
Aber das kannst du dann ja selbst entscheiden ;-)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. November 2014)

So, am Samstag werde ich mal dieses Steinbachtal erkunden. Hat jemand Lust, mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (13. November 2014)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So, am Samstag werde ich mal dieses Steinbachtal erkunden. Hat jemand Lust, mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel.


ich bin übers Wochenende nicht in WÜ... geht bei Dir auch was unter der Woche? wobei ich ja selbst auch erst seit November hier wohne.


----------



## CHausK (13. November 2014)

Ggf. hätte ich am Samstag mal Zeit. Hängt davon ab, wie schnell ich das was ich vorhabe erledigt bekomme...
Wie war denn das Wetter diese Woche in Würzburg? Trocken? Denn sonst gibt das ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2014)

@zymnokxx: Unter der Woche bin ich erst ab Januar in Würzburg. Momentan nur am Wochenende. Hab aber genug Licht und dann gerne mal für einen Nightride zu haben.

@CHausK: Wetter war eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Ziemlich beständig frisch und trocken. Also los


----------



## CHausK (13. November 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich muss sehen wie ich es zeitlich schaffe. Auto ist aktuell beim TÜV und das kann ich wohl am Samstag wieder holen und das geht erst mal vor. Aber dazu erfahre ich morgen hoffentlich noch ein paar Infos...

wird schon irgendwie klappen. Habe auf deinen Galeriebildern gesehen was du sonst so fährst: also ganz so spektakulär geht's da im Wald allerdings nicht zu 
Aber ne schöne Traillastige Tour gibt's allemal... Und zur Not zeige ich dir noch den Trail zum Zeller Kloster runter, der ist schon etwas knackiger...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. November 2014)

Alles klar.

@zymnokxx: Ganz spontan: Morgen ab ca. 13/14 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## zymnokxx (14. November 2014)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> @zymnokxx: Ganz spontan: Morgen ab ca. 13/14 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.


Sorry, da bin ich schon unterwegs ins Wochenende. Montagnachmittag bin ich zurück. Kommende Woche ginge dann Mittwoch/Freitag + Wochenende


----------



## Krischdjan (14. November 2014)

Mist, wenn mal was geht bin ich außer Gefecht....


----------



## zwigge-micha (21. November 2014)

Hey ich suche Mitfahrer für nen Alpencross Ende Juli 2015 oder eine Gruppe wo ich mich anschließen kann


----------



## zymnokxx (22. November 2014)

zwigge-micha schrieb:


> Hey ich suche Mitfahrer für nen Alpencross Ende Juli 2015 oder eine Gruppe wo ich mich anschließen kann


Hört sich gut an... da hab ich noch nix vor ;-) 
Wäre vielleicht einen eigenen Thread hier im Unterforum wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdjan (17. Januar 2015)

Hab am Montag noch Urlaub, jemand bock da zu fahren? Fahre im Moment nur mein Hardtail...


----------



## zymnokxx (18. Januar 2015)

Krischdjan schrieb:


> Hab am Montag noch Urlaub, jemand bock da zu fahren? Fahre im Moment nur mein Hardtail...


Prinzipiell gerne, bin aber erst Anfang April wieder in Würzburg! Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## CHausK (18. Januar 2015)

War heute mal auf ne Runde im Steinbachtal und außer Forstautobahnen kann man derzeit nicht wirklich was fahren. Verdammt matschig und tief alles...
Das Wetter musste aber genutzt werden. Viel Spaß und gib ruhig mal Bescheid wo du unterwegs warst und wie die Bedingungen dort waren...


----------



## tgs (19. Januar 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> War heute mal auf ne Runde im Steinbachtal und außer Forstautobahnen kann man derzeit nicht wirklich was fahren. Verdammt matschig und tief alles...


Ich finds klasse, dass ich die Trails z.Zt. für mich alleine habe und die "Pizzaschneiderfraktion" auf den Forstwegen unterwegs ist...


----------



## CHausK (19. Januar 2015)

Also "Pizzaschneider" würde ich meine Räder jetzt nicht unbedingt nennen, aber Fatbike ist es jetzt auch keines...
Aber wenn du aktuell auch die Trails fährst: ist der Autobahntrail schon wieder freigeräumt bzw. "entsperrt"?
Der war ja ne Zeit nicht wirklich befahrbar...


----------



## tgs (19. Januar 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> .. ist der Autobahntrail schon wieder freigeräumt bzw. "entsperrt"?
> Der war ja ne Zeit nicht wirklich befahrbar...


Der geht schon länger wieder, weil es welche unter uns MTB-Sportlern gibt, die auch mal einen Trail frei räumen und nicht immer nur dann fahren, wenn er sauber ist...
Wobei, mit MTB z.Zt. sicher keine grosse Freude, da streckenweise sehr nasser, tiefer Boden. Überhaupt ziehen die schmalen Reifen bei diesen Bedingungen richtig tiefe Spurrinnen in die Trails, was das Ganze noch verstärkt. Ab und an sehe ich einen, der sich durchquält. Meistens von oben Richtung Steinbachtal, weil bergauf wahrscheinlich gar nicht geht.... Ich kann mich nur noch dunkel erinnern, wie das mit den schmalen Reifen ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (19. Januar 2015)

Dann bist du also der Fatbike-Fahrer, der mir  öfters mal entgegenkommt auf meiner Runde....
Und die letzten Mal die ich dort fahren wollte hing sogar noch eine Absperrung an der Einfahrt des Trails und dann lasse ich es tatsächlich sein... Und freigeräumt hatte ich beispielsweise neulich mal einen der Trails hoch zum alten Munitionslager. Da hatte ein eifriger Wanderer ca. alle 5 Meter einen Ast o.ä. auf den Trail gezogen... D.h. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als reinen "Konsumenten" sehen... Ich werde da also schon auch aktiv...

Und das mit den Spurrillen sehe ich ähnlich: das ist auch nicht gerade optimal für den Trail und verbessert die Meinung über Biker bei den anderen Waldnutzern jetzt sicher nicht zwingend... Daher derzeit lieber Waldautobahnen...


----------



## Seebl (19. Januar 2015)

Bräuchte mal jemanden der mir hier ein wenig was zeigt. 
Wohne wohl schon länger hier, aber MTB bin ich eher in der Pfalz gefahren wenn ich mal wieder dort war.

Dazu kam, dass ich mir direkt in Schweinfurt beim Trailen die Hand gebrochen hatte, was nun auch nicht unbedingt dazu geholfen hat hier mehr zu fahren!


----------



## CHausK (19. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, aktuell sind die meisten Trails mit "normalen" Bikes kaum befahrbar,  daher macht das aktuell keinen Sinn. Im Frühjahr bei entsprechenden Bedingungen aber gerne mal...


----------



## Seebl (19. Januar 2015)

Das bekommen wir auf jeden Fall hin, danke!


----------



## Krischdjan (19. Januar 2015)

Wäre dann auch dabei. Kenne die Trails in Wü nicht wirklich, da ich in Bad Mergentheim wohne.


----------



## CHausK (19. Januar 2015)

Ich gebe dann hier Bescheid bzw. wir vereinbaren hier dann halt einen Termin!
Ich werde die nächsten Wochenende immer wieder mal ne Runde drehen und den Zustand der Trails dabei checken, mal sehen wann die wieder halbwegs normal fahrbar sind...
Zumindest soll es diese Woche ja schon ml nicht regnen, d.h. Es wird zumindest mal nicht schlimmer


----------



## Yoshimura (19. Januar 2015)

Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt - wäre ich auch dabei 
Bin ansonsten eher im Steigerwald oder Schweinfurt unterwegs.
Würzburger Trails kenn ich noch gar nicht.... wird aber mal ZEIT !!!


----------



## keller79 (19. Januar 2015)

Dann müssen wir im Gegenzug aber nach SW...wir waren dort mal vor 2 Jahren mit einem Local, war recht cool, ich krieg das aber nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## Yoshimura (19. Januar 2015)

Kein Problem... ich kenn mich in SW ganz gut aus und kann dir/euch einige Trails zeigen 
Allerdings hat's dort das gleiche Problem wie in WÜ im Moment... macht echt nur SPASS wenn man extrem auf SCHLAMMWÜHLEN steht


----------



## keller79 (19. Januar 2015)

Sicher...da muss man auf Bodenfrost hoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (19. Januar 2015)

Das kann ja nur witzig werden! 

Was ich in SW gesehenen habe war wirklich richtig gut und das direkt neben der Stadt.


----------



## zymnokxx (20. Januar 2015)

ich bin dann gerne sowohl in WÜ als auch SW dabei. 
Wie gesagt, ab April wieder im Lande....


----------



## CHausK (20. Januar 2015)

Das wird ja ne richtig große Gruppe für die Tour(en)... 
Dann geht ja mal richtig was hier in der Gruppe...


----------



## Yoshimura (20. Januar 2015)

Abwarten.... will ja nicht gleich schwarz sehen, aber geredet wurde hier schon viel 
Mal schauen ob wirklich mal was zusammen kommt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei !!!


----------



## Seebl (20. Januar 2015)

Da hier so gut wie nichts los war ist das schon ein positives Zeichen und solange überhaupt was zustande kommt wäre das sehr schön!


----------



## CHausK (20. Januar 2015)

Sehe das grundsätzlich auch eher positiv, dass sich überhaupt mal was tut.
Mir begegnen zwar immer wieder mal Biker unterwegs, aber meistens grüßt man nur mal kurz.
Finde ich halt immer etwas schade.
Aber vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr ja mal etwas besser...
Zumal es ja auch einige schöne Spots in der Umgebung gibt:
- Steinbachtal
- Höchberger Wald inkl. Trails zum Zeller Kloster
- M-Weg
- Erlabrunner Käppele 
- Heuchelhof (kenn ich nicht, da soll es aber auch das ein oder andere geben)
- Via Romana
-....


----------



## Seebl (20. Januar 2015)

Da bin ich gespannt, hoffe da gibt es noch einige Sweetspots die ich noch nicht kenne.

Ach ja, es schneit gerade etwas!


----------



## CHausK (20. Januar 2015)

Es schneit? Na super...
Na immerhin muss ich dann das Rad gar nicht erst nicht putzen...
Aber immerhin ists fürs Wochenende ganz ordentlich und vor allem trocken gemeldet.

Und der ein oder andere neue Spot wird schon dabei sein, da gibt's schon einiges.


----------



## Seebl (20. Januar 2015)

Hat auch schon wieder aufgehört. Hier in Gerbrunn kamen ne gute halbe Stunde recht dicke Flocken runter. 
Hoffen wir mal da kommt die nächsten Nächte nichts nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2015)

Kennt sich hier einer in der Rhön aus? Lohnt es, da mal hoch zu fahren? So rund um die Wasserkuppe oder so.


----------



## keller79 (24. Januar 2015)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen zur Rhön:
Am Kreuzberg mit dem Flowatrail ganz nett, da kann man mal einen halben Tag was machen. Am Arnsberg kommt dieses Jahr wohl ein Bikepark, auch soll in den schwarzen Bergen eine Trailrunde ausgeschildert werden.
Ich bin mit @CHausK im November die Tour Supertrail Kreuzberg nachgefahren, hatte mit Trail nix zu tun.
Wir werden im Frühjahr mal die Mil1 ins Miltenberg checken,das schaut laut Homepage nett aus.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke!


----------



## keller79 (24. Januar 2015)

So richtig warm werde ich mit der Rhön nicht, zuviel Schotterwege...meiner Meinung nach müsste da schon was gehen, aber bisher leider noch nichts so richtig entdeckt.
Außer die oben beschriebenen Spots.
Z.B. Fichtelgebirge habe ich auf Anhieb mehr gefunden.


----------



## CHausK (24. Januar 2015)

Und ich war heute ne Runde unterwegs, u.a. die Trails in Eisingen..
Es ging erstaunlich gut zu fahren, der Boden war überwiegend gefroren.
Allerdings war es fies windig und verdammt kalt... Aber ne Stunde geht gut...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Januar 2015)

Fichtelgebirge ist eh das beste weit und breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdjan (25. Januar 2015)

Kreuzberg Flowtrail is im Winter zu. 
MiltenbergMil1 is Bombe, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Unbedingt die Pizza beim Italiener essen....
Werde ab Frühjahr, öfters dort sein.

Die Trailbauer sehen es nicht gern, wenn dort im Winter gefahren wird.


----------



## keller79 (25. Januar 2015)

Danke, das ist mir beides bekannt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Januar 2015)

So wir waren heute mal da am Kreuzberg in der Rhön fahren. Coole Gegend, da sollte man im Frühling auf jeden Fall nochmal mit einem Ortskundigen hin.


----------



## CHausK (25. Januar 2015)

Wie gesagt, wir fanden die Rhön nicht so prickelnd, da wenig Trails...
Ich bin heute mal nur nach Ochsenfurt geballert und habe auf dem Heimweg den Kartoffelturm mitgenommen...
War verdammt frisch und auch verdammt wenig los. Andere Biker konnte ich an einer Hand abzählen...


----------



## keller79 (25. Januar 2015)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So wir waren heute mal da am Kreuzberg in der Rhön fahren. Coole Gegend, da sollte man im Frühling auf jeden Fall nochmal mit einem Ortskundigen hin.


Wo seid ihr da gefahren?


----------



## nicerdicer (25. Januar 2015)

Kann mich der Meinung nur anschließen: MIL1 in Miltenberg ist genial, wirklich spitze  Dort kommt richtig Freude auf  In Amorbach (Nähe Miltenberg) soll es auch eine ausgeschilderte Strecke geben, soviel ich weiß. Die soll auch recht gut sein.


----------



## nicerdicer (25. Januar 2015)

http://www.mountainbike-miltenberg.de/rundstrecke-mil/trails/
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/Info-Tafel-Amorbach-web.pdf

... Aber in/um Würzburg gibt es trotzdem auch sehr schöne Trails


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Januar 2015)

Guter Tipp mit dem Mil1! Danke!
Wir waren heute nur am Kreuzberg direkt auf verschiedenen Seiten. Dank Schnee waren ganz normale Wanderwege sehr spaßig zu fahren


----------



## Krischdjan (30. Januar 2015)

Fährt jemand am Wochenende in Würzburg, würde mich evtl. anschließen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2015)

Wir wollten Sonntag mal die Mil1 testen. Kann Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keller79 (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die Mil1 bis März gesperrt, laut Homepage. Sollte man sich dran halten, denke ich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, grad gesehen.


----------



## MatSmy (15. Februar 2015)

Servus!

Ich würd voraussichtlich am 28.2. von Wü aus zum Bikepark Beerfelden starten (falls, wie geplant, geöffnet ist).
Möchte jemand mit? Im auto wäre noch Platz für drei Leute samt Bikes.


----------



## mainrider (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Mich hat heute jemand in Würzburg an der Kreuzung zwischen Leistenstraße und Löwenbrücke (ca. 15.45 Uhr) nach Trails in der Würzburger Umgebung gefragt. Falls derjenige hier angemeldet ist und das liest kann er mir gerne ne PN schreiben!


----------



## CHausK (22. Februar 2015)

Ich war da zwar heute auch 2-3 mal unterwegs, aber ich war's nicht 

Heute (wie viele andere auch) das Wetter genutzt und mal ein paar Kilometer gemacht und es ging erstaunlicher Weise besser als gedacht. Bin nur ein paar Trails gefahren (U.a. Eisingen-Runde) und die waren heute in super Zustand. Fast komplett abgetrocknet und wirklich gut fahrbar. Scheint so langsam wieder zu werden...

Happy Trails allen zusammen.

P.S.: an dem einen Trail im Steinbachtal (der letzte vor dem Buswendeplatz) war jemand mit nem Spaten zu Gange als ich die Schotterstraße hoch gekurbelt bin. War das jemand von hier?


----------



## oidewuidsau (4. März 2015)

Servus beinand,

habe ebenfalls das gute Wetter genutzt  und bin ordentlich Trail gefahren. War fast alles frei, oder wurde frei gelegt. Wenn hier eine Runde zusammengehen würde, wäre ich gern dabei. Kann wg Schichtdienst auch unter der Woche und zu den unmöglichsten Uhrzeiten.

Ps. den mit den Spaten kenn ich.....


----------



## CHausK (4. März 2015)

Am Wochenende ist ja recht freundliches Wetter gemeldet, da werde ich sicher mal ne Runde drehen und die Trails im Steinbachtal checken. Vor 2 Wochen waren die noch sehr tief und schlammig...
Aber so langsam sollte das ja wieder besser werden


----------



## tgs (4. März 2015)

oidewuidsau schrieb:


> Ps. den mit den Spaten kenn ich.....


Dann richte ihm aus, er soll das lassen! Wenn ihm die Wege/Trails nicht gefallen wie sie sind, kann er gerne eigene anlegen oder wo anders fahren!
Wir haben/hatten schon genügend Ärger mit der Forstbehörde, Waldbesitzern, Jägern und anderen Waldbenutzern, gerade auch wegen solcher "Baumassnahmen". Es darf ja auch nicht jeder einfach einen Baum fällen und mit nach hause nehmen. Die Bodenbeschaffenheiten geben den Trail vor. Dabei gibt es auch natürliche Kanten und Anlieger für Drops usw. Ansonsten müssen diejenigen, denen das nicht genügt, einen Bikepark beantragen und anlegen. Letztendlich ist es fast immer eine kleine Minderheit, die mit unüberlegten und egoistischen Aktionen, der Mehrzahl an Mountainbikern schadet.

P.S.
Ich werde das auch persönlich jedem klarmachen, wenn ich ihn unterwegs antreffe!


----------



## CHausK (4. März 2015)

Also um dem ganzen Mal etwas die Schärfe bzw. das Tempo rauszunehmen:
Denjenigen den ich gesehen habe, der hat mit nem Klappspaten einen bestehenden Trail gepflegt.
Über den Winter, durch Forstarbeiten, etc. sind auch bestehende Trails teilweise unnahbar geworden (z.B. Aktuell das Stück oben an der A3, bei dem man mehr auf den Forstmaschinenpfaden fahren muss als auf dem eigentlichen Trail).
Wenn da jemand Hand anlegt um das wieder zu kultivieren, dann finde ich das Top, ich mache das mitunter auch schon mal (allerdings ohne Spaten).
Wer hingegen riesige Kicker baut (wie auf dem Traiil zum Zeller Kloster runter oder in Teilheim) riskiert mutwillig Ärger mit den Förstern, Waldbauern, etc. und schadet am Ende des Tages allen.
Ich denke das sollte man schon unterscheiden, Spaten ist also nicht gleich Spaten...

Beste Grüße, Happy Trails und auf ein friedliches Miteinander im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (4. März 2015)

CHausK schrieb:


> Denjenigen den ich gesehen habe, der hat mit nem Klappspaten einen bestehenden Trail gepflegt.


... und dabei ist ganz zufällig eine weitere Schanze am Eingang des Wurzeltrails entstanden.... uuups.


----------



## oidewuidsau (4. März 2015)

Servus,

zt.
Dann richte ihm aus, er soll das lassen! Wenn ihm die Wege/Trails nicht gefallen wie sie sind, kann er gerne eigene anlegen oder wo anders fahren!
Wir haben/hatten schon genügend Ärger mit der Forstbehörde, Waldbesitzern, Jägern und anderen Waldbenutzern, gerade auch wegen solcher "Baumassnahmen". Es darf ja auch nicht jeder einfach einen Baum fällen und mit nach hause nehmen. Die Bodenbeschaffenheiten geben den Trail vor. Dabei gibt es auch natürliche Kanten und Anlieger für Drops usw. Ansonsten müssen diejenigen, denen das nicht genügt, einen Bikepark beantragen und anlegen. Letztendlich ist es fast immer eine kleine Minderheit, die mit unüberlegten und egoistischen Aktionen, der Mehrzahl an Mountainbikern schadet.

P.S.
Ich werde das auch persönlich jedem klarmachen, wenn ich ihn unterwegs antreffe!

Ich muss ihn jetzt mal in Schutz nehmen, den den ich kenn legt Wege frei und baut nicht. Er macht keine großen Erdbewegungen und er fällt auch ganz sicher keine Bäume. Des sind dann übrigens die Trails die du dann fleißig fährst und dich darüber freust, dass sie endlich wieder passierbar sind ohne dass du dir die Finger schmutzig machen musstet. Würde es solche Leute nicht geben die ab und an Trails freiräumen oder Hindernisse entschärfen, so dass du mit deinem Bike auch drüber kommst,  würden wir alle hier weniger Trails fahren.  
Versteh mich nich falsch ich verurteile auch das Bauen von Schantzen Drops usw. im Wald. Das muss nicht sein und schadet jedem von und Bikern. Dafür gibt es Bikeparks. Aber an die fleißigen von uns die Trails frei räumen sollte man eher mal ein Dankeschön richten, als hier so rumzu maulen 

mfg


----------



## tgs (4. März 2015)

@oidewuidsau 
Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten und ungerechtfertigt beschuldigen. Wenn der MTBer mit dem Klappspaten tatsächlich Trailpflege betrieben hat, entschuldige ich mich für meine vorschnelle Verurteilung.
Grundsätzlich stehe ich aber zu dem, was ich geschrieben habe. Und übrigens, wenn nicht ein paar Freunde und ich vor Jahren einen grossen Teil der Trails angelegt hätten, könntest du sie heute nicht fahren! Was die Trailpflege angeht glaube ich kaum, dass jemand wirklich mehr Zeit dafür aufwendet, als wir.
Zum Abschluss noch etwas zum Thema "Hindernisse entschärfen". Hindernisse sind für den einen fahrtechnische Herausforderungen und für den anderen unfahrbar. Wir hatten eine Menge s.g. "Schlüsselstellen", die nicht jeder fahren konnte oder wollte und die von irgendjemanden "entschärft" wurden. Damit meine ich nicht "Auffahrhilfen" über einen grossen Baumstamm bauen. Mich und viele meiner MTB Freunde kotzt das an.


----------



## Cubie (4. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Würzburger,
ich möchte evtl. demnächst mal eine Tour im Würzburger Raum fahren.

Mir ist da bei GPS Tour folgende Route aufgefallen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.23636.html

Kennt die jemand von Euch, wenn ja wie ist diese Tour?
Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen!

Schöne Grüße
Cubie

p.s. komme aus Bamberg


----------



## pablario (12. März 2015)

@tgs 
hatte es bisher nicht für nötig gehalten mich in diesem Forum anzumelden um hier zu kommentieren, aber nach deinem Beitrag in diesem thread (und einer einprägsamen Begegnung auf einem frisch angelegten Trail vor 14 Tagen) fühle ich mich nun dazu genötigt hier auch mal was loszuwerden.
Ich weiss gar nicht wo genau ich anfangen soll bei all dem was Du geschrieben hast, aber probiere mal mein Glück.
Erst zu dem Punkt bei dem ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht gebe:
Die "Trailetikette" verbietet es auf Trails die man nicht angelegt hat große bauliche Veränderungen vorzunehmen. Ausbessern ja, weg-/dazubauen nur nach Absprache mit den Erschaffern.
Nun zum Rest:
Wüsste gerne mal welche der vielen Trails Du und deine Ritter der Spandex-Fraktion im Raum Wü angelegt habt, oder regelmäßig pflegt.
(Einfach damit ich weiss das ich dort gefahrlos fahren kann  )
WÜsste gerne um die "Schlüsselstellen" auf den hiesigen Trails die entschärft wurden. Vor lauter Drops, Wurzelteppichen und fiesen Steinfeldern kann ich mich gar nicht entscheiden wo die pösen Jungs mit den Klappspaten die "fahrtechnischen Herausforderungen" zu lapidar für dich gemacht haben. Vielleicht die hängende Kurve auf dem Trail runter zur Wiese Klosterzell mit kleinen Kanten versehen?
In welcher der Auseinandersetzungen mit Staatsforst, Gebietsförstern oder Grundeignern warst Du direkt beteiligt? Mal mit einer der Personengruppen gesprochen? Evtl. am Rückbau des Trails im Steinbruch Höchberg dabei gewesen, oder der "Bähnle 1+2" Trails am Waldfriedhof und Heuchelhof durch das Gartenamt Würzburg, oder direkt in der Kontroverse mit den Waldbesitzern in Teilheim beteiligt gewesen?

Möchte auch noch zum allgemeinen Verständnis hier etwas loswerden.
1. Wir (damit meine ich die kleine Schaar an unerschrockenen (Klapp-)spatenbesitzern, Heckenscheren- und Rechenschwingern, fällen keine Bäume.
2. Alle Stunts werden so gebaut das eine möglichst große Gruppe an MTBlern sie befahren kann und der Förster, bzw Staatsforst, darüber hinwegsehen kann, was die meisten auch wollen (Stichwort Wegepflicht!). D.h. Tables statt Doubles und einen Chickenway wo es nicht anders geht.
3. Alle Biker sind willkommen!
4. In Bayern ist das fahren abseits geeigneter Wege generell verboten, die Auslegung was ein geeigneter Weg ist unterliegt dem lokalen Verständnis, im Zweifel der lokalen Gerichtbarkeit. Es ist generell also egal ob Stunts einen Trail schmücken, der Trail an sich ist schon illegal!

In den letzten Jahren haben Wir viele Trails und Locations in der Umgebung WÜ aus dem Wald gezaubert, einige davon sind der Stadt (Gartenamt) oder der Verwitterung zum Opfer gefallen. Das ist schade, aber nur vom reden entstehen keine neuen Trails, sei es mit oder ohne Stunts. 

Beim Rest der Leser möchte ich mich herzlich für dieses Traktat entschuldigen.
Es gibt jede Menge Trails für unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen und Könnerstufen in und um Würzburg.
EInige davon möchten wir geheim halten, da sie nur durch großen zeitlichen Aufwand entstehen konnten und nicht für jede Könnerstufe geeignet sind (Ihr stürzt/verletzt Euch -> Trail wird zerstört) Andere Trails findet Ihr zT bei Strava, damit sie einer möglichst breiten Masse zugänglich sind.

Also, lieber tgs, ich freue mich auf die persönliche Begegnung mit Dir und dein "klarmachen" 
Du kannst mich an fast jedem WE im Wald mit Spaten entdecken, zZt zwischen Trail zur Zeller Klosterwiese und dem Flowtrail nach der Zeller Waldspitze, oder an den Trails am Heuchelhof.

Beste Grüße,
Pablario


----------



## Krischdjan (12. März 2015)

Lets get ready to rumble...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (12. März 2015)

Ein dickes Plus für pablario! Sehr gutes Statement! Teile da voll und ganz deine Meinung. Konnte heute schon mal die neue Line an der Klosterwiese im Vorbeifahren kurz begutachten. Schaut guat aus. Getestet wird dann mal, wenn mehr Zeit als heute ist. Wenn noch Hilfe bei der Trailpflege gebraucht, einfach mal melden!


----------



## pablario (12. März 2015)

kleiner Nachtrag.
Für alle die es noch interessiert, wollte zu Punkt 4 meines obigen Kommentars noch etwas nachliefern.
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...1rahmen&psml=bsbayprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true
Hier Art. 28. 1, und Art. 30. 2

und noch ein bisschen mehr.
Wurde unglücklicherweise von einem anderen Foristen auf diesen thread aufmerksam gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wuerzburger-trailsammlung.300933/page-10
Wie dort Geschehnisse von einigen Foristen in kausale Verbindung gebracht werden lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.
Ich möchte gar nicht auf die Details eingehen und mich damit zum Teil dieses oberlehrerhaften Getues machen, sondern jeden selber seine Sicht der Dinge entwickeln lassen. Dazu noch diese 2 Links.

http://www.mainpost.de/regional/wue...tener-Parcours-fuer-BMX-Radler;art735,5288476
auch die Kommentare sind interessant!
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/schweinfurt/Verbotene-Fluege;art763,6963387
nicht Würzburg, aber nicht weit weg.

Beste Grüße,
Pablario


----------



## pablario (13. März 2015)

@Maddin M. 
Danke für deine Sympathiebekundung und dein Angebot.
Der Trail, wenn wir vom Gleichen sprechen, sieht recht pflegeleicht aus. 
Einfach Unrat wegräumen wenn er den Trail blockiert, mehr sollte nicht nötig sein.
Bitte auch den unteren Teil, also nach der Kreuzung mit dem Schotterweg, genau ansehen bevor Du ihn fährst.
Ansonsten viel Spaß und vielleicht bis bald mal am Trail.

Beste Grüße,
Pablario


----------



## Maddin M. (14. März 2015)

@pablario
Danke für die Infos! Werd's mir mal in Ruhe anschauen und testen :-D


----------



## Seebl (24. März 2015)

Hat jemand Lust mir mal die Trails hier in der Gegend zu zeigen?
Obwohl ich hier nun gut 1 1/2 Jahre wohne, war ich fast ausschließlich in der Pfalz mit dem MTB unterwegs. Und viel mehr als das Steinbachtal habe ich hier noch nicht "unter die Räder genommen".


----------



## zymnokxx (24. März 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mir mal die Trails hier in der Gegend zu zeigen?
> Obwohl ich hier nun gut 1 1/2 Jahre wohne, war ich fast ausschließlich in der Pfalz mit dem MTB unterwegs. Und viel mehr als das Steinbachtal habe ich hier noch nicht "unter die Räder genommen".


Würde ich mich gerne anschließen wollen, bin auch neu in WÜ und habe keinen Plan. Aber erst nach Ostern, weil ich noch unterwegs bin.


----------



## Yoshimura (24. März 2015)

Wäre auch sehr gern dabei.... !!!

Würzburg kenn ich gar nichts.... fahr sonst nur SW oder Steigerwald.

Hab es ja auch schon ein paar mal hier im FORUM versucht bei den Würzburgern "Anschluss" zu finden - aber bis jetzt hat es nie geklappt.


----------



## zymnokxx (24. März 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Wäre auch sehr gern dabei.... !!!
> 
> Würzburg kenn ich gar nichts.... fahr sonst nur SW oder Steigerwald.
> 
> Hab es ja auch schon ein paar mal hier im FORUM versucht bei den Würzburgern "Anschluss" zu finden - aber bis jetzt hat es nie geklappt.


vielleicht klappts besser, wenn sich die "neuen" selbst organisieren, wenn die locals unter sich bleiben wollen.


----------



## Yoshimura (24. März 2015)

Also ich glaub nicht das die Würzburger so drauf sind... kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen !!!

Vll. muss man einfach nur hartnäckiger sein und am Ball bleiben - immer wieder nachfragen usw. 

Wenn lauter "NEUE" planlos durch den Wald gurken und keiner "Ortskenntnisse" hat wird's auch net sooo viel bringen - obwohl es früher ja auch SPASS gebracht hat einfach mal drauf los zu Touren und neue Strecken zu suchen... allerdings hat es auch seeehr lange gedauert bis man endlich welche gefunden hat ,)


----------



## CHausK (24. März 2015)

Mit derartigen Unterstellungen macht man es natürlich nicht unbedingt besser. 
Von mir ausgehend glaube ich nicht, dass die "Locals" unter sich bleiben wollen. Aber hier mal was zusammenzubringen ist halt auch nicht das einfachste.
Die meisten werden spontan ihre Touren machen, da stellt man halt nicht vorher mal ne Anfrage online. Dazu kommt, dass die potentiellen Zeiten halt doch erheblich abweichen. Die einen können nur unter der Woche, die anderen eher am Wochenende, manche fahren lieber gleich morgens, die anderen eher am Nachmittag, das macht so ne Runde nicht einfacher zusammenzubringen. Dann nutzen die meisten lieber ihre Zeit direkt mit Biken...

Und außerdem ist das Steinbachtal eh schon ne sehr schöne Spielwiese, viel mehr muss man fast nicht kennen.
Kleiner Tipp meinerseits: an den Wochenenden sind u.a. Im Steinbachtal immer viele Biker unterwegs. Warum nicht mal unten warten und sich ner Gruppe anschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (24. März 2015)

Hi Leute!

Keine Angst es sind nicht alle Würzburger so ;-) (bin selber nur sehr unregelmäßig aktiv hier)
Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren mit ein paar Leuten regelmäßig in der Gegend! Wer Lust hat kann sich uns gerne anschließen. Zur Zeit fährt eigentlich alle 2-3 Tage jemand aus der Gruppe! Wenn das nächstemal was geht schreibe ich es hier rein. Ansonsten könnt ihr natürlich auch gerne selber einen Terminvorschlag unterbreiten


----------



## Seebl (24. März 2015)

Bin wohl morgen nachmittag unterwegs, nehme an Richtung Steinbachtal.


----------



## derwaaal (25. März 2015)

Eigeninitiative hat noch nie geschadet


----------



## Seebl (25. März 2015)

Ein paar neue Trails habe ich gefunden, meiste über Höchberg.
Dachte ich kling die Tour ein wenig auf dem Mainradweg aus - musste eh nach Gerbrunn - aber das war eher ein Longboard-Slalom. Mit den stylischen Kopfhörer nehmen sie nicht mal den Hope-Freilauf wahr.


----------



## Maddin M. (25. März 2015)

Die Longboarder gehn mir mittlerweile mehr aufn Sack als Inliner und Nordic Walker zusammen!


----------



## mainrider (26. März 2015)

Also ich würde Samstag ne Runde fahren. Ich warte mal noch ab wieviel morgen so runter kommt.


----------



## Yoshimura (26. März 2015)

An welche Uhrzeit hast du den gedacht... würd mich evtl. sehr gern anschließen


----------



## mainrider (26. März 2015)

So um 12 rum?!


----------



## Seebl (26. März 2015)

Ich schaue, dass ich dabei bin, auch wenn ich nicht sehr zuversichtlich bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (27. März 2015)

Ich glaube fast das ich es bis 12.00 Uhr nicht schaffe.... fährt jmd hier auch später... vll. so 14.00 Uhr rum ???


----------



## mainrider (27. März 2015)

Können auch 14 Uhr machen, bis jetzt ist noch nix fix.


----------



## Yoshimura (27. März 2015)

Also um 14 Uhr wäre ich zu 95% sicher dabei. Würde mich echt freuen wenn es mal klappt


----------



## mainrider (28. März 2015)

Also dann um 14 Uhr hier: https://www.google.de/maps/place/49...,9.910643,18z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
Bis dann!


----------



## Seebl (28. März 2015)

Viel Spaß euch, ich "muss" ins Bierzelt.


----------



## Yoshimura (28. März 2015)

Ein FETTES Dankeschön an die Würzburger die mich heute mitgenommen haben. 
War ne schöne Tour und Würzburg hat definitiv ein paar schöne TRAILS zu bieten - hat sich gelohnt 
Jederzeit gerne wieder.... !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainrider (28. März 2015)

Ja hat echt Spaß gemacht! Schreit nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## Seebl (14. April 2015)

Hat jemand Donnerstag Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## zymnokxx (21. April 2015)

Fährt jemand am morigigen Mittwoch (22.4.)? Ich kann BIS 18:00 (also auch Vormittags / Mittags). Hab aber leider immer noch "nur" mein Hardtail.


----------



## fffoxhunter (28. April 2015)

Geht da noch was oder ist es dort tod?

http://riders-district.com/


----------



## zymnokxx (19. Mai 2015)

Wie schauts am morgigen Mittwoch 20.5. aus? Ich kann wieder BIS 18:00 aber zwischenzeitlich ist nun my Spicy startklar.


----------



## zymnokxx (28. Mai 2015)

Am wochenende fahre ich mal wieder Steinbachtal - kommt jemand mit?


----------



## CHausK (28. Mai 2015)

Werde sicherlich auch mal ne Runde durchs Tal der Täler drehen, aber ich bin so verplant, dass das wohl spontan werden wird...
Freitag fällt definitiv schon mal raus, Weindorf ist noch dazu und Sonntag bin ich bei nem Umzug: wirklich planen kann ich da nicht...


----------



## montero (28. Mai 2015)

Wie siehts denn mit Sonntag aus? Da wäre ich evtl dabei.


----------



## Johannes_Wagner (9. Juni 2015)

Ich besuche die nächsten Tage meine Freundin in Höchberg, lohnt es sich mein Fahrrad mitzunehmen?
Weiß jemand ob die Dirts am Längsee fahrbar sind?


----------



## montero (9. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wo der Längsee ist aber ich finde Höchberg lohnt sich immer. Das Wegenetz im Höchberger Wald und um Eisingen herum ist recht gut und auch für Dirt ist was dabei. Gibt ja noch den Bikepark im Höchberger Wald der Wohl noch gepflegt wird und auch das Areal direkt an der B27. Dort ist auch ein See...vielleicht der Längsee? 
Die letzten Wochen habe ich häuftig dort Leute fahren sehen, als ich vorbeigeradelt bin. Selbst kann ich es nicht beurteilen, weil Dirt nicht so meins ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (8. Juli 2015)

Fährt heute noch jemand? So gegen 19:00? Könnten uns an der Löwenbrück treffen, der der Kneipsteg noch gesperrt ist....


----------



## Seebl (8. Juli 2015)

Leider nein. Bin aber morgen auf jeden Fall am radeln, falls sich wer anschließen möchte, zeitlich ab Nachmittag.


----------



## CHausK (8. Juli 2015)

Bin diese Woche raus, schonen für den Lohrer Bike-Marathon am Samstag...


----------



## zymnokxx (8. Juli 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Leider nein. Bin aber morgen auf jeden Fall am radeln, falls sich wer anschließen möchte, zeitlich ab Nachmittag.


wann und wo genau? Hätte Interesse...


----------



## Seebl (8. Juli 2015)

Denke Steinbachtal. Uhrzeit kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bekomme morgen noch ein Paket mit ein paar Dingen die ich natürlich ausprobieren will.


----------



## zymnokxx (9. Juli 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Denke Steinbachtal. Uhrzeit kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bekomme morgen noch ein Paket mit ein paar Dingen die ich natürlich ausprobieren will.


da wäre ich dabei... schreib nochmal die Uhrzeit. Ich kann bis 18:00.


----------



## zymnokxx (10. September 2015)

fährt jemand am morgigen Freitag 11.09.? Ich hätte Lust auf Steinbachtal entweder Vormittag oder Nachmittag.


----------



## Seebl (10. September 2015)

Melde mich bei dir falls es nachmittags klappen sollte.

Die schönen Tage in nächster Zeit sollte man aber definitiv auskosten!


----------



## Fritzz_07 (10. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, am 21.09.2015 gibts MTB Action in Würzburg auf der Leinwand, im Central Kino. Für nur 6 Euro seht Ihr:

Dieses Jahr zeigen wir "the unReal Movie" für Euch, der laut Fachpresse der beste Bikefilm der letzten Jahre ist.

Als wäre das nicht genug, präsentieren wir als einer der Ersten den brandneuen Film von Freeride Star Graham Agassiz ! - Ashes to Agassiz ! 

Das alles für 6 €, ermäßigt 5€ !! 

Kommt doch vorbei: 

https://www.facebook.com/events/535911859909207/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (17. September 2015)

Ich habe vor demnächst zum ersten mal im Steinbachtal zu biken. Kann man da von der Steinbachtal-Straße einfach in den Wald und drauf los, oder sollte man die Straße hochfahren und an der Autobahn starten? Ist da was beschildert oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## CHausK (17. September 2015)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Ich habe vor demnächst zum ersten mal im Steinbachtal zu biken. Kann man da von der Steinbachtal-Straße einfach in den Wald und drauf los, oder sollte man die Straße hochfahren und an der Autobahn starten? Ist da was beschildert oder wie kann man sich das vorstellen?



Du kannst direkt unten an der Straßenbahnhaltestelle starten und den Schotterweg bis zum Buswendeplatz hochkurbeln. Bis da hoch könntest du zwar auch mit dem Auto fahren, aber der Weg da hoch hat schon 1-2 schöne Stücke und eingefahren ist man dann auch schon 
Ab dem Buswendeplatz kannst du entweder den Schotterweg geradeaus hoch, den Trail dazu parallel oder links den Schotterweg und dann gleich wieder rechts in den Trail. Wenn du einmal auf dem Trail bist, dann kommst du quasi  fast automatisch von einem Abschnitt zum nächsten. Oder du wartest unten mal ein paar Minuten und schließt dich anderen Bikern an, da fahren recht oft welche vorbei...
Beschildert ist allerdings nichts, da hilft nur wissen oder ausprobieren oder gezeigt bekommen...

Viel Erfolg und Spaß!


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2015)

Werde heute mal um 14.00 Uhr an dem genannten Buswendeplatz starten. Kenn mich allerdings NULL aus.
War noch nie dort unterwegs.

Kann mir noch mal jemand evtl noch nen Tipp geben ( ? ) Oben steht ja, das wenn man mal auf dem Trail ist quasi fast von selbst immer wieder den nächsten Abschnitt findet... ist das so? Und wie kommt man ohne Ortskenntnisse zurück.. oder ist es ein "Rundweg".

Viele dumme Fragen was *grins* 

Aber vll. hat ja doch einer ne hilfreiche Atnwort.

Ansonsten wird's halt wieder mal ein "TRYandERROR-Mission" - wie schon so oft - auch net sooo schlimm - gehört dazu


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2015)

Irgendwo hab ich hier im Forum auch mal ne Karte mit Wü-Trails gesehen... finde die aber gerade nicht mehr.

War das in einem anderen Thread? Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Seebl (27. September 2015)

Buswendeplatz Steinbachtal?
Wäre bei einem Ründchen dabei, kann dir gerne ein wenig was zeigen.


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2015)

Hört sich gut an. Was verstehst du unter einem Ründchen... 
Am besten besprechen wir das per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n18bmn24 (27. September 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich hier im Forum auch mal ne Karte mit Wü-Trails gesehen... finde die aber gerade nicht mehr.
> War das in einem anderen Thread? Kann jemand helfen?



klick


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2015)

Hmmm.... das war nicht die Karte die ich meine. Trotzdem DANKE !!!


----------



## CHausK (27. September 2015)

Und ich hoffe, ihr habt ne ordentliche Bereifung drauf, denn am Freitag war es ganz schön schmierig/rutschig, speziell auf den Munitionslagertrails und auf dem Rewe-Trail.
Da scheint die Sonne nicht so hinzukommen...

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Yoshimura (27. September 2015)

JOa... hat SPASS gemacht.

Ich kenne leider die Namen von den Trails nicht. 

Das was wir gefahren sind war schön fahrbar - auch mit Nobby Nic 

Schreit auf jeden Fall nach einer Wiederholung !!!!

Die schönen Herbsttage müssen noch genutzt werden


----------



## Seebl (27. September 2015)

War alles sehr gut zu fahren, vieles war feucht, aber alles andere als unangenehm.
Kein Vergleich zu letztem Donnerstag! 

Alle Trails oben am Munilager sind wir gefahren, teilweise mehrmals, teils AB-Trail, Wurzel- und Slalomtrail, eine schöne Runde Steinbachtal.


----------



## zymnokxx (28. September 2015)

sagt bescheid, wenn ihr wieder fahrt, dann komme ich auch mit.


----------



## montero (28. September 2015)

Wäre generell auch mal dabei wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiß. Geht aber meist nur Sonntagvormittag.


----------



## zymnokxx (29. September 2015)

morgen Mittwoch 30.9. gehts los an der Uni (Hubland) um 16:30. Ziel noch offen.


----------



## zymnokxx (8. Oktober 2015)

am morgigen Freitag 9.10. jemand? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall....


----------



## Yoshimura (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte Zeit (so wie's im Moment aussieht).
Wo und wann willst den fahren? Kannst ja auch ne PM mach wenn du magst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (11. Oktober 2015)

Also meine Leute sind heute alle gesundheitlich oder anderweitig "verhindert". Suche also dringend Anschluss für heute Nachmittag.
Wer nimmt mich mit... oder fährt mit mir ne Runde. Schweinfurt, Würzburg, Klinge, Steigerwald... oder auch ganz was anderes - EGAL 

Wollte so um 14-15 Uhr starten für ne kleine Tour (1,5 - 2,5 Stunden). Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.... oder per PM !!!

Würde mich freuen.... !!! Ansonsten fahr ich halt nur meine Hausrunde (Friedrichsberg - Castell -Schwanberg) auch gut


----------



## zymnokxx (12. Oktober 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Ich hätte Zeit (so wie's im Moment aussieht).
> Wo und wann willst den fahren? Kannst ja auch ne PM mach wenn du magst


Sorry, bin krank geworden und hab dann auch nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Jetzt gehts wieder besser und ich würde Freitag tagsüber wieder fahren. Leider wirds ja schon recht früh dunkel.....


----------



## montero (15. Oktober 2015)

Geht jemand Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagvormittag auf ne Runde?


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Oktober 2015)

montero schrieb:


> Geht jemand Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntagvormittag auf ne Runde?


Samstag nachmittag kann ich. Wo fährst Du los?


----------



## montero (16. Oktober 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Samstag nachmittag kann ich. Wo fährst Du los?



Ich komme aus der Richtung Versbach. Wohins geht ist mir eigentlich egal. Steinbachtal, Erlabrunner Käppele, M-Weg sind so meine Reviere. Bin aber auch offen für Neues.


----------



## Blacky88 (16. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
sollte es euch ins Steinbachtal treiben, sagt doch mal bescheid, da wär ich vll dabei. Handynummer shcick ich mal per PN


----------



## Seebl (16. Oktober 2015)

Wäre auch dabei falls es kein absolutes Mistwetter ist!


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Oktober 2015)

montero schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Richtung Versbach. Wohins geht ist mir eigentlich egal. Steinbachtal, Erlabrunner Käppele, M-Weg sind so meine Reviere. Bin aber auch offen für Neues.





Blacky88 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sollte es euch ins Steinbachtal treiben, sagt doch mal bescheid, da wär ich vll dabei. Handynummer shcick ich mal per PN





Seebl schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei falls es kein absolutes Mistwetter ist!



Ich bekomme auch noch Besuch von einem Kumpel der sein Bike mitbringt und ich sag jetzt einfach mal 14:00 Wanderparkplatz Steinbachtal. Nr. von @Seebl hab ich. Die anderen können mich an einem grünen Lapierre Spicy  mit Lefty erkennen. Passt Euch das? dann bis morgen!


----------



## Blacky88 (16. Oktober 2015)

Habs mal vorgemerkt 


Grüße Robin 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seebl (16. Oktober 2015)

Perfekt! Falls wer später dazustoßen möchte ist es auch kein Beinbruch, Steinbachtal ist ja nicht sooo groß.


----------



## CHausK (16. Oktober 2015)

Seebl schrieb:


> Perfekt! Falls wer später dazustoßen möchte ist es auch kein Beinbruch, Steinbachtal ist ja nicht sooo groß.



Also dafür treffe ich recht selten jemanden "in Tour"....


----------



## Seebl (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin seit April gute 2-4 Mal die Woche vor allem dort unterwegs gewesen, lässt man die letzten 2 Wochen mal außer Acht. Sehe auch fast immer die selben Leute, was aber davon abhängen wird, dass ich meist unter der Woche und nachmittags unterwegs war, abseits des Autobahntrails.
Rein vom Empfinden sehe ich da kaum jemanden fahren, aber ich denke mein Eindruck trügt.


----------



## montero (17. Oktober 2015)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch noch Besuch von einem Kumpel der sein Bike mitbringt und ich sag jetzt einfach mal 14:00 Wanderparkplatz Steinbachtal. Nr. von @Seebl hab ich. Die anderen können mich an einem grünen Lapierre Spicy  mit Lefty erkennen. Passt Euch das? dann bis morgen!



Ok. Also wenns morgen nicht enorm viel regnet, bin ich um 14 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich war heute mal wieder auf dem M-Weg zwischen Güntersleben und Veitshöchheim unterwegs, und wie so oft habe ich nicht einen einzigen anderen Biker getroffen. 1-2 frische Reifenspuren, aber sonst nichts.
Für mich als Neuling ist der M-Weg und einige Passagen vom diesjährigen Maintal-Bikemarathon immer wieder schön, aber offenbar fahren die richtigen Könner woanders, oder wie schaut das aus


----------



## tgs (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Mountain-, Cross- und Fatbiker rund um Würzburg!

In den letzten Wochen habe ich auf meiner Biketour durch Zufall Jäger, Landwirte, sowie Waldbesitzer getroffen und auch ein paar Sätze mit ihnen gewechselt. Das war interessant und sehr aufschlussreich, weshalb ich nun diesen Beitrag schreibe.

Wir haben hier bei uns ein sensationelles Mountainbikerevier, mit einem hohen Trailanteil. Glücklicherweise können wir z.Zt. ziemlich unbehelligt die Trails rocken, was auch so bleiben soll. Das war in der Vergangenheit nicht immer der Fall.

Die Gespräche mit der "Gegenseite" (= Jäger, Landwirt, Waldbesitzer) haben mir aber gezeigt, dass es da nach wie vor brodelt und wir (= Mountainbiker, Crossfahrer, Crossläufer, Reiter) momentan einfach nur "geduldet" werden. Wir sollten uns deshalb nicht zu sehr in Sicherheit wiegen, denn schon ein Tropfen kann das Fass wieder zum Überlaufen bringen.

Deshalb bitte ich Euch alle das Hirn einzuschalten, rücksichts- und respektvoll unterwegs zu sein!

Das bedeutet z.B. auf den vorgegebenen Trails zu bleiben. Die Jäger argumentieren immer mit "Ruhezonen" für das Wild, Waldschäden durch den Trail usw. Ok, ich finde das albern und bullshit, doch da hilft kein diskutieren, die sehen das einfach so.

Das Problem ist, es gibt zwar ein Betretungsrecht im Wald, aber das gilt nicht für Fahrradfahren. Also sind wir defacto auf den goodwill des Waldbesitzers angewiesen. Der darf halt leider mit dem Havester alles kurz und klein hacken und "zerstören", unter dem Deckmantel der wirtschaftlichen Nutzung. Wir dürfen (und sollten) keinen Baum fällen oder zersägen, bzw. künstliche Elemente in den Trail bauen, denn das wäre Sachbeschädigung.

Ich habe ein konkretes Beispiel, wo ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum immer noch einige Mountainbiker den Wunsch eines Landwirts nicht respektieren, obwohl dort Hinweisschilder stehen. Es geht um den Acker auf der Höhe des Gewerbegebiets von Höchberg, der als Abkürzung für zwei Trails benutzt wird.
Begonnen hat das Ganze vor ein paar Jahren im Herbst, als wir (ja auch ich) über den Stoppelacker gefahren sind und uns so den lästigen Umweg die Strasse entlang sparten. Mittlerweile hat sich das verselbstständigt, so dass der Weg auch bei angeplanztem, bzw. angesähtem Feld benutzt wird.
Der Landwirt will aber nicht, dass wir über seinen Acker fahren. Gut, fahren wir halt wieder die 250m aussen herum. Was ist dabei? Für einige von uns offensichtlich zu viel verlangt!? Vor zwei Wochen habe ich dort beide Landwirte, den Jäger und den höchberger Bürgermeister getroffen. Die waren total angefressen aufgrund der Respekt- und Rücksichtslosigkeit einiger unserer Kollegen, was wiederum auf uns alle zurückfällt. Jetzt denken die sich konkrete Massnahmen aus und steigern sich da rein, was sicher nachteilige Auswirkungen für uns Mountainbiker in diesem Gebiet hat.

Letztenendes habe ich den Eindruck, dass vor allem Jäger und Waldbesitzer möglichst den Wald für sich alleine haben wollen. Alle anderen, die gerne im Wald unterwegs sein möchten, stören da nur. Einen wirklichen Konsens, um jedem seinen Bereich zu gewähren, bekommen wir mit den aktuellen Beteiligten wohl nicht. Da ruht meine Hoffnung nur auf den Kreislauf des Lebens und sie sterben aus...., oder sie eleminieren sich gegenseitig (Treibjagten).

Es gibt aktuell auch wieder ein paar Ideen für neue Trails, die als Anbindung von zwei bereits vorhandenen dienen soll. Z.Zt. muss man da noch Forststrasse fahren.
Online werden diese nicht mehr gestellt und ich bitte alle, die sie entdecken und tracken, das auch nicht zu tun!
Grund: Der "Feind" liest mit!
D.h., die Info verbreitet sich durch Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Es hilft aber auch, die Augen offen zu halten.

Ich wünsche mir, dass unsere Bedingungen (worum uns viele andere Regionen beneiden) hier so bleiben und das hängt halt auch von uns ab.

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. Oktober 2015)

Woher kommt deine Meinung das das Waldbetretungsrecht nicht für Radfahrer gilt ??
Klar darfst du den Wald mit dem Rad betreten/fahren
Ich kenn den weg und auch die Schilder

Neue Trails?!  hmm was getrackt wird steht Online  Strava /Runtastic/Endomondo wie sie alle heissen.
Das kann jeder ohne Mühe im Netz finden
In Schweinfurt  was ja immer noch das verrücktere  Trailnetz hat (da entstehen trails fast im Wochentakt)
wollten wir da früher  auch den Deckel drauf halten. 
aber das ist eine Ilusion.
und Schweinfurt ist besser unter den Fahren vernetzt.
Also wird das in Wü erst recht nicht klappen.
Hier hast du jede menge Studenen/Neuzugezogene ..
Ich werds mal an die Leute weitergeben die ich kenn


----------



## reblaus_MSP (27. Oktober 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/Zukünftiger-Dirtpark-Würzburg-1659858210894271/

Wurden die Szenen im Werbevideo in der nahen Umgebung aufgenommen?


----------



## fffoxhunter (5. November 2015)

*Vielen Dank!
*
Ich bin heute im ersten Abschnitt des Autobahn-Trails einem Sportskameraden begegnet der den kompletten Trail vom Laub befreit hat.

Er hatte einen grünen Laubrechen in der Hand und unterhielt sich mit einem anderen Biker als ich vorbeifuhr. Ich rief beiden zwar ein gekeuchtes Dankeschön!!!! zu, möchte mich hier aber nochmnals bedanken!

Würde beim nächsten mal gerne mithelfen. Melde dich doch mal per PN bei mir.



tgs schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell auch wieder ein paar Ideen für neue Trails, die als Anbindung von zwei bereits vorhandenen dienen soll. Z.Zt. muss man da noch Forststrasse fahren.
> Online werden diese nicht mehr gestellt und ich bitte alle, die sie entdecken und tracken, das auch nicht zu tun!
> Grund: Der "Feind" liest mit!
> D.h., die Info verbreitet sich durch Mund zu Mund Propaganda. Es hilft aber auch, die Augen offen zu halten.
> ...



Habe heute eine für mich neue Umgehung einer Forststraße entdeckt.

*Vielen Dank auch dir!*

Auch dir würde ich gerne helfen. Melde dich mal per PN.

No dig, no ride!

Schönes Wochenede!


----------



## tgs (6. November 2015)

fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Ich bin heute im ersten Abschnitt des Autobahn-Trails einem Sportskameraden begegnet der den kompletten Trail vom Laub befreit hat.


Ha ha... Ja, das war ich. Kann mich an Dich erinnern.
Momentan ist es noch zu früh für weitere Trailbefreiungsaktionen. Die Bäume müssen erst noch ihre Blätter vollständig abwerfen, dann bringt das auch dauerhaft etwas. Also Ende Nov., Anfang Dez. ist es evtl. besser als jetzt. Aber für zwei Tage war es schon cool, die Trails zu sehen und auf festem, laubfreien Untergrund zu fahren.
Verabreden muss man sich für so eine Aktion auch nicht unbedingt. Ich mache solche Sachen immer ziemlich spontan, je nach Stimmung/Zeit und wenn sich jeder bestimmte Abschnitte vornimmt, sind da schnell ein paar gepflegte Trailkilometer.



fffoxhunter schrieb:


> Habe heute eine für mich neue Umgehung einer Forststraße entdeckt.


Ist auch von mir. Bei neuen Trailprojekten checke ich dich gerne per PN an. Ein paar Pläne existieren bereits und wenn das Wetter weiterhin mitspielt, könnte es in diesem Jahr noch etwas werden.


----------



## fffoxhunter (9. November 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Ha ha... Ja, das war ich. Kann mich an Dich erinnern.
> Momentan ist es noch zu früh für weitere Trailbefreiungsaktionen. Die Bäume müssen erst noch ihre Blätter vollständig abwerfen, dann bringt das auch dauerhaft etwas. Also Ende Nov., Anfang Dez. ist es evtl. besser als jetzt. Aber für zwei Tage war es schon cool, die Trails zu sehen und auf festem, laubfreien Untergrund zu fahren.
> Verabreden muss man sich für so eine Aktion auch nicht unbedingt. Ich mache solche Sachen immer ziemlich spontan, je nach Stimmung/Zeit und wenn sich jeder bestimmte Abschnitte vornimmt, sind da schnell ein paar gepflegte Trailkilometer.
> 
> ...



Ja, dann melde dich grad.
Alles kann, nix muss!


----------



## reblaus_MSP (9. November 2015)

Kennt sich zufällig jemand in der Gegend um Arnstein aus?
Gibts da auch den ein oder anderen Singletrail?


----------



## tgs (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus Würzburg und Umgebung!

Wie wäre es, wenn wir eine Art Interessengemeinschaft bilden würden, um uns auszutauschen und bei Bedarf auch mal gemeinsame Aktionen zu starten?

In meinem Fall ist es so, dass ich schon recht viele Radfahrer im Raum Würzburg kenne und auch treffe, aber da kann man nicht unbedingt von einer festen Gruppe sprechen. Auch ist es für neue, bzw. andere Radfahrer schwierig, gleichgesinnte gezielt zu treffen und zu kontaktieren, ausser per Zufall auf dem Trail.

Mir geht es vor allem darum, mehr oder weniger gemeinsam, unser Trailnetz zu planen, auszubauen und zu pflegen.
Das soll keine Pflicht sein. Nicht jeder hat Zeit, Lust und die Möglichkeit dazu. Aber, im Grunde sind wir doch alle Gleichgesinnte und da kann (könnte) jeder seinen Beitrag leisten.

Bei Ideen z.B. für neue Trailstrecken und/oder Anbindungen zu vorhandenen Trails. Ebenso Kontakte, die helfen könnten Dinge zu erledigen, oder zu beschaffen. Da gibt es viele Bereiche, wo der Eine oder Andere sich einbringen könnte, auch wenn es nun mal nicht seine Sache ist, einen Trail anzulegen. Ausserdem bringt es jedem etwas, wenn Infos untereinander getauscht werden.

Auf den Gedanken gekommen, bin ich wegen des Streckenabschnittes zwischen Kist und Höchberg, welcher im Winter regelmässig eine Sumpflandschaft ist und in diesem Jahr besonders, aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen.
Unglaublich, wie zerfahren und zerfurcht das Gebiet ist. Nur den allerwenigsten macht es Spass da durchzufahren. Im Grunde müsste der Abschnitt bei matschigen Bedingungen gesperrt werden. Es gibt ja auch einen Weg drum herum. Leider würden sich die wenigsten daran halten. Da wird einfach nicht nachgedacht. Früher, vor 6, 7, 8, 10, ... 15 Jahren war das Problem nicht so gross, weil nicht so viele MTBer unterwegs waren, wie jetzt.

Wir könnten aber auf diesem Trailstück auch eine Art North-Shore-Trail bauen. So ähnlich, wie es in manchen Naturgebieten (z.B. Schwarzes Moor in der Rhön) gemacht wurde.
Dazu braucht man halt genügend geeignetes Holz und ein paar Leute (zwei bis drei) fürs Zusammenschrauben. Mit dem Waldbesitzer würde ich sprechen und ich bin mir sicher, dass er für diese Idee aufgeschlossen ist (es handelt sich hierbei auch um einen offiziellen Wanderweg).

Solche Aktionen müssen schon ein wenig geplant und organisiert werden. Je mehr davon wissen und auf irgend eine Weise beteiligt sind, desto besser. Bisher macht halt jeder so sein eigenes Ding. Das kann ja auch so bleiben, aber cleverer wäre es, innerhalb einer Gruppe zu kommunizieren.

Wie findet ihr die Idee?

Ihr könnt mich gerne auch per PN anschreiben.

Happy trails, Thomas


----------



## HuckFinn (12. Juni 2016)

Hi, 
find ich grundsätzlich ne gute Idee und wäre auch sofort dabei.

Nach diversen Gesprächen mit Förstern und Waldbesitzern, denke ich, dass man als Interessengemeinschaft schon viel zu einem besseren Klima im Wald beitragen kann.
Problematisch könnte es aber werden, wenn sich einzelne nicht an Absprachen halten. Da kann die Interessengemeinschaft schnell zum Sündenbock gemacht werden.

Ich lebe noch nicht lange hier und kenne auch nicht viele Biker aus der Gegend. Für mich wäre es ein guter Weg mich einzubringen um mehr Leute und Trails kennenzulernen.

Find deine Idee ist nen Versuch wert.


----------



## CHausK (12. Juni 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Mountainbiker aus Würzburg und Umgebung!
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir eine Art Interessengemeinschaft bilden würden, um uns auszutauschen und bei Bedarf auch mal gemeinsame Aktionen zu starten?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich finde die Idee richtig gut!
Da bin ich gerne mit dabei.
Aber wie organisieren? Ne Mail- oder Whatsapp-Gruppe?
Denn speziell der Abschnitt hinter der Spargelbude ist uns die Tage auch wieder aufgefallen...
Der ist quasi schon das gesamte Jahr unfahrbar.
Klar, es gibt den Umweg hinten über den Forstweg, aber Trail ist halt immer schöner.
Wenn ich also helfen kann, dann sehr gerne.


----------



## Casino (13. Juni 2016)

Das Problem wird sein, dass da keiner Einverstanden sein wird. An dem Abschnitt von dem ihr sprecht, hingen ja vor Jahren schon Schilder mit "Durchfahrt/gang verboten, Videoüberwachung, Anzeige" blablabla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (13. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich  eine gute Idee.
Gespräche  mit dem Förster/Jagdpächter 
Zusammen mal Trails herrichten 
Evt unterm Dach eines Vereins 
Würzburg Riders?!

Schwierigkeiten  werden wohl ehr die Jagdpächter machen als die Förster.


Ach mal was anderes am rande wer macht sowas?


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Juni 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Mountainbiker aus Würzburg und Umgebung!
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn wir eine Art Interessengemeinschaft bilden würden, um uns auszutauschen und bei Bedarf auch mal gemeinsame Aktionen zu starten?
> 
> ...


Wäre auch dabei! Einfach hier im Forum verabreden wäre das beste.... Bitte kein WA oder FB


----------



## tgs (13. Juni 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ach mal was anderes am rande wer macht sowas?


Die Frage stelle ich mir bei fast jeder Ausfahrt. Was ich davon halte, habe ich hier bereits mehrmals geschrieben.

Zurück zu meinem Vorschlag.

Die Gründung eines Vereins geht mir momentan noch zu weit. Das könnte sinnvoll werden, wenn eine grössere Zahl an Bikern dabei sein will.

Erst einmal sollten wir uns ganz zwanglos treffen (Biergarten?) und uns kennenlernen, austauschen, Ideen sammeln und besprechen, wie wir etwas auf die Beine stellen könnten, was dann auch funktioniert. Dazu kann ja jeder auch jemanden mitbringen, der nicht hier im Forum aktiv ist.
Verabreden könnten wir uns ohne grossen Aufwand per PN. Das funktioniert bei mir schon lange sehr gut für Treffen zum biken mit Leuten aus anderen Gegenden. Es sollten nur bestimmte Dinge hier öffentlich besprochen werden.

Die Jagtpächter und Jäger können letztendlich nichts machen, um uns am mtb zu hindern. Die Waldbesitzer sehen die Situation momentan (noch) entspannt, solange keine wilden Baumassnahmen gemacht und/oder Schäden verursacht werden. Ich bin da eigentlich ganz zuversichtlich, was zukünftige Vorhaben anbelangt.

Es geht mir auch nicht nur um eine konkrete Aktion. Die "North-Shore" Idee für den genannten Streckenteil, war nur ein Beispiel.
Wenn wir aber anfangen, uns ein wenig zu organisieren, mehrheitlich an einem Strang ziehen, unsere Ansichten und Werte nach aussen kommunizieren, wird das die Trailkultur hier bei uns sicher verbessern.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, vor 10, 15 Jahren waren hier gefühlt nur etwas mehr eine Hand voll MTBer unterwegs. Da hat sowieso jeder jeden gekannt. Jetzt sind das aber andere Dimensionen und da wird leider relativ schnell aus einem herrlichen, mühevoll angelegten Trail eine Waldautobahn.

Also, wer an einem ersten Treffen interessiert ist, soll mir eine PN schicken. Ich mache dann ein Thema und lade alle, die sich melden, dazu ein, ok?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## keller79 (13. Juni 2016)

Meldung


----------



## Deleted 360060 (13. Juni 2016)

Auch hiermit gemeldet!


----------



## Deleted 360060 (13. Juni 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Auf den Gedanken gekommen, bin ich wegen des Streckenabschnittes zwischen Kist und Höchberg, welcher im Winter regelmässig eine Sumpflandschaft ist und in diesem Jahr besonders, aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen.
> Unglaublich, wie zerfahren und zerfurcht das Gebiet ist. Nur den allerwenigsten macht es Spass da durchzufahren. Im Grunde müsste der Abschnitt bei matschigen Bedingungen gesperrt werden. Es gibt ja auch einen Weg drum herum. Leider würden sich die wenigsten daran halten. Da wird einfach nicht nachgedacht. Früher, vor 6, 7, 8, 10, ... 15 Jahren war das Problem nicht so gross, weil nicht so viele MTBer unterwegs waren, wie jetzt.


Die Stelle ist schon immer ein permanentes Schlammloch. Schon seit 20 Jahren... und schon immer viel befahren. Dieses Waldstück sollte besser unterkellert oder mit einer Drainage versehen werden oder gleich eine Überdachung bekommen


----------



## tgs (14. Juni 2016)

Frankenbiker76 schrieb:


> Die Stelle ist schon immer ein permanentes Schlammloch. Schon seit 20 Jahren... und schon immer viel befahren. Dieses Waldstück sollte besser unterkellert oder mit einer Drainage versehen werden oder gleich eine Überdachung bekommen


Das Problem ist nicht das Gelände, bzw. die Bodenbeschaffenheit, sondern diejenigen, die einen Weg benutzen, obwohl er grad eigentlich nicht benutzbar ist..., schmalbereift jedenfalls.
Aber, dieses Teilstück sollte nur als Beispiel für viele andere dienen.


----------



## tgs (14. Juni 2016)

Wider Erwarten wächst unsere Teilnehmerliste für eine Interessengemeischaft ganz ordentlich. Das finde ich klasse. Zeigt es ausserdem, dass durchaus Bedarf und Interesse besteht, sich aktiv um unsere Trails zu bemühen. Danke.


----------



## nicerdicer (19. Juni 2016)

Hi, die Idee finde ich gut, ich wäre auch daran interessiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (20. Juni 2016)

nicerdicer schrieb:


> Hi, die Idee finde ich gut, ich wäre auch daran interessiert


Habe Dich gerade zur Unterhaltung hinzugefügt.....


----------



## nicerdicer (20. Juni 2016)

Ok, vielen Dank!

Viele Grüße


----------



## T0XIN (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus Würzburg und Umgebung, 

Ich klinke mich hier mal in den Thread ein weil er von allen zu diesem Thema noch mit der aktuellste ist. Ich suche Leute die gern und oft radeln für Mountainbiking in der Umgebung. In der Regel fahre ich Spätnachmittags/Abends unter der Woche.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo T0XIN und willkommen im Forum,

kommst du direkt aus Würzburg?


----------



## T0XIN (18. Juli 2016)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Hallo T0XIN und willkommen im Forum,
> 
> kommst du direkt aus Würzburg?



Servus reblaus, 

So direkt wie's eben geht, mitten in der schönen Stadt Würzburg, du auch?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (21. Juli 2016)

Nein nicht direkt, komme aus Retzstadt.

Könnnen uns ja mal per PN verabreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (31. August 2016)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde wer bei der wöchtlichen Ausfahrt des DAV dabei ist. Wie viele Leute treffen sich ca. dort? Hatte mir mal überlegt dort vorbeizuschauen. Vielleicht ist jemand schon mal mitgefahren / oder fährt regelmäßig und kann berichten. Danke schon mal für Infos.


----------



## CHausK (31. August 2016)

Kurze Frage zwecks Präzisierung?
Meinst du wirklich den DAV oder die RSG?


----------



## dirtrider flexx (31. August 2016)

DAV sind recht viele, schätze 50 wenns Wetter gut ist, wird dann in Gruppen a ca. 10 Leute ei geteilt. Bin 3 mal mitgefahren, war ganz cool, hab mich aber so über einen "chef" geärgert dass ich nun nichtmehr mitfahre


----------



## böser_wolf (31. August 2016)

Bin da ein zweimal  mit gerollt als ich neu in Würzburg war 
Ich fand es nicht Spass orientiert genug 
Aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## zymnokxx (31. August 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zwecks Präzisierung?
> Meinst du wirklich den DAV oder die RSG?


Ich meine den Deutschen Alpen Verein, der sich 2 mal die Woche im Wechsel Feggrube / Talavera trifft.


----------



## zymnokxx (31. August 2016)

dirtrider flexx schrieb:


> DAV sind recht viele, schätze 50 wenns Wetter gut ist, wird dann in Gruppen a ca. 10 Leute ei geteilt. Bin 3 mal mitgefahren, war ganz cool, hab mich aber so über einen "chef" geärgert dass ich nun nichtmehr mitfahre





böser_wolf schrieb:


> Bin da ein zweimal  mit gerollt als ich neu in Würzburg war
> Ich fand es nicht Spass orientiert genug
> Aber probieren geht über studieren



Danke auch beiden für Eure Einschätzung. Denke ich schaue mal vorbei.... Einmal ausprobieren kann nicht schaden.


----------



## derwaaal (31. August 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich fand es nicht Spass orientiert genug


Was heißt das? Zu viel Strecke anstatt Freeride/Enduro/technisch ?


----------



## dirtrider flexx (31. August 2016)

Zu wenig trails, zu viel schotterstraßen-geeier. Kommt aber drauf an wer vorfährt.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. September 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> Was heißt das? Zu viel Strecke anstatt Freeride/Enduro/technisch ?


So in etwa zuwenig  Trails
Ich bin von SW hierher gezogen  und dachte WTF(SW hat massig Trails)
Hab mich dann allein  auf die suche gemacht 
Und zum Glück einige Leute getroffen die wie ich ticken


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2016)

Auch hier noch mal meine Frage: Ist am Wochenende jemand rund um Würzburg Trail-/Enduro/Freeride-Mäßig unterwegs und würde einen externen mitnehmen, der kein Navi hat und viel lieber bergab als bergauf fährt? Ich würde mich freuen was spaßiges unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Nehme auch gerne ein bisschen Airtime in Kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (1. Oktober 2016)

Keiner? Dann fahre ich morgen zum Flowtrail Kreuzberg. Am jemand Interesse hat, pn. Ich starte gegen 10 Uhr


----------



## zymnokxx (3. Oktober 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Keiner? Dann fahre ich morgen zum Flowtrail Kreuzberg. Am jemand Interesse hat, pn. Ich starte gegen 10 Uhr


Wie war das Wetter dort? Ich war übers Verlängerte WE beim Rabensberg... Bin jetzt wieder in WÜ und wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## derAndre (4. Oktober 2016)

Das Wetter war super. Mittags hat der Trail angefangen abzutrocknen. Dann war es richtig geil. Bin nur sehr selten in Würzburg und erst mal eine lange Weile nicht.


----------



## zymnokxx (4. Oktober 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das Wetter war super. Mittags hat der Trail angefangen abzutrocknen. Dann war es richtig geil. Bin nur sehr selten in Würzburg und erst mal eine lange Weile nicht.


Ok, dann sag hier einfach kurzfristig bescheid, wenn du mal wieder in der Gegend bist.


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis das Ärger gibt und im schlimmsten Fall der Trail gesperrt wird.

Leider hat es die Jungs nicht interessiert als ich sie darauf hingewiesen habe das das nicht erlaubt ist was die da tun.
Das Ding steht mitten im Trail, nun wird sich zwangsläufig ein neuer weg rechts oder links entstehen.
Leider fangen sie auch etwa weiter unten an zu buddeln, tragen rechts und links vom Trail Erde ab ...

Ach das ist der Trail am Schenkenturm der parallel zum schotterweg Richtung Industriegebiet veitshöchheim


----------



## CHausK (23. Oktober 2016)

Manche lernen es einfach nie...


----------



## HuckFinn (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin den Trail schon länger nicht mehr gefahren, aber hätte es nicht gereicht das alles nur halb so breit zu bauen, wenn es denn schon sein muss?


----------



## murmel04 (23. Oktober 2016)

Das doofe ist echt das es hier
Jugendliche waren, die wird man hier im IBC nicht antreffen und Fatzebuch würd auch nix bringen.
Fürchte nur die werden munter weiter buddeln.
Aber vielleicht fällt das Ding auch ganz schnell zusammen ....

Ach ja die Waldmaschinen stehen auch schon wieder rum


----------



## freeflohrider (23. Oktober 2016)

Solide gebaut von der Jugend!
Aber das ist mir ein bisschen hoch da ziehts mir immer die Sigg-Trinkflaschen aus der Halterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (24. Oktober 2016)

Dort sind auch Pferde mit Gepäck unterwegs, oder?
Falls das der Trail ist, wirds konflikte geben. 
Schau es mir demnächst mal an - hoffe das bleibt!


----------



## usesub (25. Oktober 2016)

Endlich mal ein Sprung, den man so nennen kann. Ansonsten ist auf dieser Höhe der Mainseite ja (leider) überwiegend xc angesagt...
Also: 
Bitte viel mehr davon


----------



## murmel04 (25. Oktober 2016)

usesub schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Sprung, den man so nennen kann. Ansonsten ist auf dieser Höhe der Mainseite ja (leider) überwiegend xc angesagt...
> Also:
> Bitte viel mehr davon




Unglaublich manche kapieren es echt nicht


----------



## CHausK (25. Oktober 2016)

Jepp, Wanderer/Spaziergänger und Reiter freuen sich da sicherlich auch sehr drüber...
Oder auch Biker die das ggf. in die andere Richtung fahren wollen...

Manche tragen den Kopf auch nur, damit es nicht in den Hals regnet...

Ich bin da drüben/oben zwar nicht oft unterwegs, aber das wird sicher wieder Ärger geben und das auch nicht ganz zu unrecht...


----------



## usesub (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## OliverKaa (25. Oktober 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ... fangen sie auch etwa weiter unten an zu buddeln, tragen rechts und links vom Trail Erde ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeflohrider (25. Oktober 2016)

Wenn nicht das Problem mit meinen Sigg-Flaschen wäre


----------



## rebirth (25. Oktober 2016)

usesub schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Sprung, den man so nennen kann. Ansonsten ist auf dieser Höhe der Mainseite ja (leider) überwiegend xc angesagt...
> Also:
> Bitte viel mehr davon


Hört sich an, als hättest du das drumm gebaut....


----------



## OliverKaa (26. Oktober 2016)

Wo wird den nu gebuddeld?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. Oktober 2016)

Habe mir das ganze heute mal angeschaut, nach erstem begutachten auch gefahren. Fast wäre es schief gegangen. Für mich als unerfahrenen Springer ist das Ding nicht zu hoch, aber zu steil bzw. zu kurz.
Rechts daneben ist natürlich schon eine Ausweichmöglichkeit entstanden.

Bei der "Baustelle" etwas weiter, in etwa da wo oben das Kreuz ist, war meines Wissens nach schon länger ein kleiner Sprung. Mal schauen was da entsteht...


----------



## mr.trailbanger (1. November 2016)

die baumaßnahmen gehen scheinbar weiter,noch vor dem besagten sprung zweigt jetzt
ein neuer weg in den wald rein und endet in nem großen kicker...
mal schauen wies weitergeht?


----------



## OliverKaa (15. Januar 2017)

Heute am Volkenberg geknipst:


----------



## usesub (16. Januar 2017)

Zum Brechen


----------



## zymnokxx (16. Januar 2017)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Heute am Volkenberg geknipst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 565264


Gabs auch schon Abriss-Arbeiten? Ich hoffe nicht... 
Verbot von Baumaßnahmen sind vermutlich rechtlich Ok, aber befahren auch?!


----------



## microbat (16. Januar 2017)

Im Wald darf man gehen und reiten auf 'nen Pferd - aber nicht radeln. Im Wald befindet man sich wenn man abseits der befestigten Wege oder ausgewiesenen Pfade unterwegs ist. So ist es im allgemeinen in Bayern - geregelt durch diverse Gesetze und Verordnungen - mit gewissen "Unschärfen" bzw. einen Interpretationsspielraum der je nach Meinung ausgelegt wird.

Öffentlich zugängliche "Bauten" sollte der Eigentümer bei Kenntnisnahme zurückbauen um Schadensersatz Ansprüchen zu entgehen...


----------



## CHausK (16. Januar 2017)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem bayrischen Waldgesetz:

*Waldgesetz für Bayern (BayWaldG) idF der Bekanntmachung vom 22. Juli 2005, GVBl 2005, S. 313*

_Art. 13
Betreten des Waldes_

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zweck des Genusses der Naturschönheiten und zur Erholung ist jedermann unentgeltlich gestattet. Die Ausübung dieses Rechts wird nach Maßgabe der Vorschriften des V. Abschnittes des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes (BayNatSchG-hier Natur) gewährleistet. Weitergehende Rechte auf Grund anderer Rechtsvorschriften bleiben unberührt.

(2) Die Ausübung des Rechts nach Abs. 1 erfolgt grundsätzlich auf eigene Gefahr. Vorbehaltlich anderer Rechtsvorschriften werden dadurch besondere Sorgfalts- oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der betroffenen Grundeigentümer oder sonstiger Berechtigter nicht begründet.

(3) *Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten ist im Wald nur auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen zulässig. Die Vorschriften des Straßen- und Wegerechts und des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt.*


D.h. das Radfahren auf Straßen und geeigneten Wegen ist in Bayern im Wald erlaubt. Allerdings ist die Frage, was "geeignete Wege" sind. Eingetragene Wanderwege gelten i.d.R. als geeignet, selbst angelegte Trails müsste wohl im schlimmsten Falle ein Gericht bewerten.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim diskutieren mit dem Förster o.ä., allerdings wäre ein Gespräch mit der Gemeinde wohl der bessere und einfachere Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (16. Januar 2017)

Den "Weg/Pfad" gibt es schon sehr lange. Wurde zum Holzrücken genutzt. Neu dazu kamen Sprünge und Anlieger.
Hauptbeschwerde kommt wohl von den Jägern


----------



## CHausK (16. Januar 2017)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Den "Weg/Pfad" gibt es schon sehr lange. Wurde zum Holzrücken genutzt. Neu dazu kamen Sprünge und Anlieger.
> Hauptbeschwerde kommt wohl von den Jägern



Das ist eben genau das Problem:
Durch gebaute Kicker, etc. wird aus einem für alle benutzbaren "Wanderpfad" eben oft ein MTB-Trail. Und wenn sich dann Reiter, Spaziergänger, etc. beschweren, dann wird die Gemeinde oder der Besitzer eben aktiv.
Wie gesagt, das sinnvollste wäre es den Dialog mit der Gemeinde zu suchen, nach den Gründen zu Fragen, die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen mal erläutern lassen und ggf. einen Konsens finden. Am Ende des Tages sitzen die Gemeinden am längeren Hebel und auf illegales Biken, Strafen, etc. haben wohl die wenigsten Bock.
Also Immer erstmal nachdenken, bevor man im Wald das Bauen anfängt, denn das könnte auch nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## CHausK (16. Januar 2017)

Zum Thema Streckensperrungen hier auch noch etwas aus dem Steinbachtal:
Im Bereich zwischen dem Toom-Trail und Kist finden aktuell diverse Waldarbeiten statt und daher sind die Trails dort derzeit absolut nicht fahrbar. Da liegen überall Bäume quer und wenn man nicht gerade Lust hat mehrere hundert Meter mit dem Bike auf der Schulter über Bäume zu klettern, dann sollte man das derzeit umfahren.

Ansonsten hat der Sturm am Donnerstag/Freitag ordentlich gewütet und überall liegen Äste und Bäume quer: also Augen auf beim Fahren!
Wenn sowas mal hinter ner schnellen Kurve liegt kann das auch schnell schiefgehen:



 

Happy Trails und gute Fahrt!


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Januar 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> Das ist eben genau das Problem:
> Durch gebaute Kicker, etc. wird aus einem für alle benutzbaren "Wanderpfad" eben oft ein MTB-Trail. Und wenn sich dann Reiter, Spaziergänger, etc. beschweren, dann wird die Gemeinde oder der Besitzer eben aktiv.
> Wie gesagt, das sinnvollste wäre es den Dialog mit der Gemeinde zu suchen, nach den Gründen zu Fragen, die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen mal erläutern lassen und ggf. einen Konsens finden. Am Ende des Tages sitzen die Gemeinden am längeren Hebel und auf illegales Biken, Strafen, etc. haben wohl die wenigsten Bock.
> Also Immer erstmal nachdenken, bevor man im Wald das Bauen anfängt, denn das könnte auch nach hinten losgehen...



Das ist/war kein "Wanderpfad". Der Wanderweg führt jedoch parallel zum "Trail". So waren die "Bauarbeiten" sichtbar.
Des weitern sind auch keine Rampen aus Holzkonstruktionen gebaut, sondern aus reiner "Muttererde", das gleiche gilt für die Anlieger.
Der/die Jagdpächter/Jäger haben wohl den Stein ins Rollen gebracht. Warum auch immer. Kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass es um die Strecke geht. Die dient meiner Meinung nur als Vorwand.
Nicht der "Trail" ist das Problem.


----------



## usesub (16. Januar 2017)

Ansonsten hat der Sturm am Donnerstag/Freitag ordentlich gewütet und überall liegen Äste und Bäume quer: also Augen auf beim Fahren!
Wenn sowas mal hinter ner schnellen Kurve liegt kann das auch schnell schiefgehen:
Anhang anzeigen 565354

Happy Trails und gute Fahrt![/QUOTE]

Bunny hop?


----------



## reblaus_MSP (16. Januar 2017)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Heute am Volkenberg geknipst:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 565264


Wo genau ist das?
Der angelegte Trail vom Wartturm runter (der auch illegal ist und nicht weiter gepflegt werden darf) ist es ja wohl nicht. Und eine Strecke mit gebauten Anliegern neben dem Haupt-Wanderweg habe ich da oben noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## OliverKaa (16. Januar 2017)

Hi,
der "Grünrock" fühlt sich gestört. Hier muss man mal nach dem Hintergrund fragen!

Der Weg ist durchs Holzrücken entstanden und nicht etwa durch Radler.
Und "Sprünge und Anlieger" hört sich evtl. auch zu aufregend an - wurde eigentlich alles sehr dezent angelegt.
Macht SUPERVIELSPASS und DANKE an die Erbauer!
Cheers


----------



## Trymon (20. Oktober 2019)

Um diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen. Gibt es ein paar Verrückte, welche beim Winterpokal mitmachen würden?
Den letzten Anlauf für ein Würzburg (und Umgebung) Team habe ich von 2005 entdeckt.


----------

